# Álmodtam egy országot...



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 17)

*Álmodtam egy országot, *melynek két államfője volt. Az egyiket úgy hívták, hogy *Gyurcsány Ferenc, *a másikat pedig úgy, hogy *Bokros Lajos *
Ők ketten egymás munkáját kiegészítve, segítve, azon fáradoztak és dolgoztak, hogy abban az országban, az emberek igazi jólétben élhessenek. Összehangolt, nagy tudással, gyakorlattal, éles szemmel, az Ő általuk produktívan elvégzett munkájuk miatt és okán, az az ország így vált igazi „paradicsommá”. Ők ketten, s az ő kormányuknak a tagjai már a csírájában irtották a káoszt, a korrupciót, s mindent megtettek, s tettek is, hogy az az ország valóban, felvirágozzék. A kormánytagok, a szakágak vezetői hatalmas tudással rendelkeztek, folyamatosan és újbólagosan képezték magukat.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, egy olyat, amit az egész világon elismertek. Abba az országba nem ki, de beözönlöttek az anyagi biztonságot, jövőt, nemcsak remélő, de megteremtő szakemberek, tudósok, s mindazok, akik munkájukkal és nem holmi furmányokkal akartak tenni a jobb, élhető életért. No igen, abba az országba tömegével érkeztek mindazok, akik nemcsak tanulni, de dolgozni, maximális odaadással, tevőlegesen is akartak. Munkahely és –lehetőség, olyan sok volt, hogy szükségessé vált a külhonból érkező munkaerőkre is. Minden flottul ment és szervezetten. Abban az országban nem volt adózás, de volt fegyelem. A munkaidőt munkával és nem trécseléssel és a munka elkerülésével, töltötték. Abban az országban biztonságos volt a szociális háló, s nem volt senki, aki a bármi okból ellátatlanul, "partra vetett halként" élt, vagy maradt volna. Az az ország önfenntartó volt, minden élt és lüktetett: a mezőgazdaság, az ipar, a bányászat, a kül- és a belkereskedelem, a turizmus, a szállítmányozás, a közlekedés. Minden pörgött és forgott, mert az emberek a munkahelyükön szervezetten és maximális hatékonysággal dolgoztak. Ellenértékként: biztos és magas fizetést kaptak. Így a szabadidejükben meg tudták fizetni mindazon programokat, a kirándulásaikat, a különféle utazásaikat, sőt a szórakozásaikat is, amivel, amiben fizikailag és lelkileg is feltöltődhettek.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol nem volt korrupció, de minden jól és olajozottan, szervezetten működött.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol nemcsak a felnőttek, de a gyerekek is csapatostól jártak könyvtárba, színházba és mindenféle ingyenes, érdekes tanfolyamokra.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol a környezetvédelemről nemcsak „papoltak”, de meg is szervezték.
A természetvédelem törvényeit, saját jól felfogott érdekükben, minden állampolgár be is tartotta. Az utcákon és tereken sok volt a fa és a virág. A házak kertjei gondozottak és ápoltak voltak.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol nem rabló-, de takarékos és átgondolt, megszervezett gazdálkodást folyt. S, ebben a munkában a vezetők „oroszlán részt” vállaltak. Maximális tudással, elhivatottan, tették is a dolgukat és az önként vagy rájuk bízott kötelességüket, munkájukat.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol a szülők pontosan tudták, hogy gyerekeiknek szép jövőjük lesz. Választott szakmájukban, hívatásukban el tudnak majd helyezkedni, sőt dolgozni is. A folyamatos képzés és továbbképzés biztosítva volt. Abban az országban a munkának és a tudásnak értéke volt. *Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol a munkavállalók a megkapott fizetésükből nemcsak éltek, nemcsak vegetáltak, egyik hónapról – a másikra, de tisztességes jövedelmükből félre is tudtak tenni. *Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol minden a tervek szerint ment és jól, s hírből sem ismerték a harácsolást. _Annak az országnak a falvaiban és városaiban pezsgő élet folyt, az emberek a rövid- és hosszú távú terveiket meg is tudták valósítani._ Mindenütt volt munkalehetőség, mert azokat megteremtették.
A bányákat megnyitották, s az az ország önfenntartó volt, mert abban az országban minden kincs megvolt.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol csak szótárakból olvasták, s csak hallomásból ismerték azokat a szavakat, hogy _korrupció, irigység, féltékenység és alantas furmánykodás, igazságtalanság, alulfizetettség, no meg a „kirúgás” szóról ,nem is beszélve._
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol a családok békében, együtt, boldogan és _nem_ megosztottságban éltek. Az egymásra acsarkodást még hírből sem ismerték. Bármelyik népcsoporthoz is tartoztak, baráti- és rokoni szálak fűzték össze az egész országot keresztbe és kasul.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol a törvényeket nem forgatták ki és úgy, hogy azon már senki nem tudott eligazodni. Abban az országban rendszeresen tartottak népszavazást és a nép akaratát mindenkor figyelembe is vették. A bíróságoknak kevés volt a munkájuk, s azok is csak „tyúkperek” voltak. Pontosítok, az ebbe a kategóriába tartozó „bűneseteket” tárgyalták.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol a kórházakba öröm volt belépni, mert az ott dolgozók nem voltak fáradtak és elkeseredettek, a betegek a legjobb ellátást kapták, s nem fizettek hálapénzt. Az orvosok, az egészségügyi szakszemélyzet nemcsak álmodozott egy jobb életről, de abban is éltek.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol nagyon sok vidám, boldog, egészséges gyerekeket láttam. Mosolygós szülőkkel, nagyszülőkkel és rokonokkal körbe véve.
*Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol az üzletek polcai roskadoztak a sok eladásra váró árutól,_ s azok nem tudtak beporosodni az eladásra várva. Az emberek meg tudták vásárolni, mert volt rá pénzük. _A kereskedelem, mint minden más, maximális csúcson forgott, pörgött. Így a piac, s a pénz is. Az utcákon nem voltak bezárt boltok, álmomban nem láttam a leragasztott, „vakká” tett kirakatokat.
*
*Álmodtam egy országot*_, s amikor felébredtem, rémülten fedeztem fel, hogy bizony, a kezem, a bilibe lóg 
Ekkor döbbentem a keserű valóságra , hogy én nem ott, nem abban az országban élek, amit megálmodtam. _
Így tudatosult bennem az, hogy az álom, egy álom volt csupán, mely nagyon elrugaszkodott, a napi, a megélt valóságomtól.


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 17)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Álmodtam egy országot, *melynek két államfője volt. Az egyiket úgy hívták, hogy *Gyurcsány Ferenc, *a másikat pedig úgy, hogy *Bokros Lajos *
> Ők ketten egymás munkáját kiegészítve, segítve, azon fáradoztak és dolgoztak, hogy abban az országban, az emberek igazi jólétben élhessenek. Összehangolt, nagy tudással, gyakorlattal, éles szemmel, az Ő általuk produktívan elvégzett munkájuk miatt és okán, az az ország így vált igazi „paradicsommá”. Ők ketten, s az ő kormányuknak a tagjai már a csírájában irtották a káoszt, a korrupciót, s mindent megtettek, s tettek is, hogy az az ország valóban, felvirágozzék. A kormánytagok, a szakágak vezetői hatalmas tudással rendelkeztek, folyamatosan és újbólagosan képezték magukat.
> *Álmodtam egy országot*, egy olyat, amit az egész világon elismertek. Abba az országba nem ki, de beözönlöttek az anyagi biztonságot, jövőt, nemcsak remélő, de megteremtő szakemberek, tudósok, s mindazok, akik munkájukkal és nem holmi furmányokkal akartak tenni a jobb, élhető életért. No igen, abba az országba tömegével érkeztek mindazok, akik nemcsak tanulni, de dolgozni, maximális odaadással, tevőlegesen is akartak. Munkahely és –lehetőség, olyan sok volt, hogy szükségessé vált a külhonból érkező munkaerőkre is. Minden flottul ment és szervezetten. Abban az országban nem volt adózás, de volt fegyelem. A munkaidőt munkával és nem trécseléssel és a munka elkerülésével, töltötték. Abban az országban biztonságos volt a szociális háló, s nem volt senki, aki a bármi okból ellátatlanul, "partra vetett halként" élt, vagy maradt volna. Az az ország önfenntartó volt, minden élt és lüktetett: a mezőgazdaság, az ipar, a bányászat, a kül- és a belkereskedelem, a turizmus, a szállítmányozás, a közlekedés. Minden pörgött és forgott, mert az emberek a munkahelyükön szervezetten és maximális hatékonysággal dolgoztak. Ellenértékként: biztos és magas fizetést kaptak. Így a szabadidejükben meg tudták fizetni mindazon programokat, a kirándulásaikat, a különféle utazásaikat, sőt a szórakozásaikat is, amivel, amiben fizikailag és lelkileg is feltöltődhettek.
> *Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol nem volt korrupció, de minden jól és olajozottan, szervezetten működött.
> ...



"Álmodozásodhoz" csak azt kívánnám Neked és magunknak is, tudnám dijazni azt, hogy ez az álom valósággá váljék.
Arról nem is szólva és remélve, hogy soha nem érjen bele a kezed oda, amit leírtál.
Ismét, mint annyiszor már sikeresen megleptél.
Megköszönöm az írásod.
Charly


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 17)

Íme egy tökéletes világ! Utópia, sajnos....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 18)

hegiv írta:


> Íme egy tökéletes világ! Utópia, sajnos....


*
*Kedves HegIv! *_Nono! Elképzelhető, hogy a biliből is kiemelem a kezem, s talán az álmom is bekövetkezik?!
Bizony mondom, elképzelhető. Hiszen annyi minden megtörtént már ebben a cudar világban._
**


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 18)

Almodozni jo, es minden lehetseges , hisz az eletet mi emberek alakitjuk.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> Almodozni jo, es minden lehetseges , hisz az eletet mi emberek alakitjuk.


*
Kedves Melitta,
jómagam is ezt és így gondolom.


----------



## Csaba vagyok (2016 Február 19)

Ne csak álmodozz, tégy is hozzá valamint. Pl győzd meg azokat, akik máshogy, másról álmodnak, hogy a Te álmaid az igazán jók.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 20)

Csaba vagyok írta:


> Ne csak álmodozz, tégy is hozzá valamint. Pl győzd meg azokat, akik máshogy, másról álmodnak, hogy a Te álmaid az igazán jók.


***
Kedves Csaba!
Egy fecske még nem csinál nyarat Jó volna, ha minél többen lennénk fecskék- ebben az országban - és MOST.
Válaszod és egyetértésed megköszönöm!


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 20)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Álmodtam egy országot, *melynek két államfője volt. Az egyiket úgy hívták, hogy *Gyurcsány Ferenc, *a másikat pedig úgy, hogy *Bokros Lajos *
> Ők ketten egymás munkáját kiegészítve, segítve, azon fáradoztak és dolgoztak, hogy abban az országban, az emberek igazi jólétben élhessenek. Összehangolt, nagy tudással, gyakorlattal, éles szemmel, az Ő általuk produktívan elvégzett munkájuk miatt és okán, az az ország így vált igazi „paradicsommá”. Ők ketten, s az ő kormányuknak a tagjai már a csírájában irtották a káoszt, a korrupciót, s mindent megtettek, s tettek is, hogy az az ország valóban, felvirágozzék. A kormánytagok, a szakágak vezetői hatalmas tudással rendelkeztek, folyamatosan és újbólagosan képezték magukat.
> *Álmodtam egy országot*, egy olyat, amit az egész világon elismertek. Abba az országba nem ki, de beözönlöttek az anyagi biztonságot, jövőt, nemcsak remélő, de megteremtő szakemberek, tudósok, s mindazok, akik munkájukkal és nem holmi furmányokkal akartak tenni a jobb, élhető életért. No igen, abba az országba tömegével érkeztek mindazok, akik nemcsak tanulni, de dolgozni, maximális odaadással, tevőlegesen is akartak. Munkahely és –lehetőség, olyan sok volt, hogy szükségessé vált a külhonból érkező munkaerőkre is. Minden flottul ment és szervezetten. Abban az országban nem volt adózás, de volt fegyelem. A munkaidőt munkával és nem trécseléssel és a munka elkerülésével, töltötték. Abban az országban biztonságos volt a szociális háló, s nem volt senki, aki a bármi okból ellátatlanul, "partra vetett halként" élt, vagy maradt volna. Az az ország önfenntartó volt, minden élt és lüktetett: a mezőgazdaság, az ipar, a bányászat, a kül- és a belkereskedelem, a turizmus, a szállítmányozás, a közlekedés. Minden pörgött és forgott, mert az emberek a munkahelyükön szervezetten és maximális hatékonysággal dolgoztak. Ellenértékként: biztos és magas fizetést kaptak. Így a szabadidejükben meg tudták fizetni mindazon programokat, a kirándulásaikat, a különféle utazásaikat, sőt a szórakozásaikat is, amivel, amiben fizikailag és lelkileg is feltöltődhettek.
> *Álmodtam egy országot*, ahol nem volt korrupció, de minden jól és olajozottan, szervezetten működött.
> ...


Szuper...hogy kerul bele Csotany Gyurcsany Ferenc?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 20)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Szuper...hogy kerul bele Csotany Gyurcsany Ferenc?


*
Kedves Ökörpörkölt!
Már előzőleg Neked címzett hozzászólásomban is megírtam, Őket kettőjükre voksolnék. 
Így együtt gondoltam Őket, - mint a két össze- és nem egymásnak ellent dolgozó - államfőt.
Mindkettőnek VANNAK értékei. S, egymást kiegészítve, kemény ütőkártyaként tudnának nekünk, a magyarok érdekében és nem ellenében dolgozni.
No, de ilyen "veszély" nem fenyeget, mivel ez elsősorban az én álmom, másod sorban utópia.


----------



## daibo (2016 Február 21)

hegiv írta:


> Íme egy tökéletes világ! Utópia, sajnos....


Hmmm.... honnan tudod, hogy utópia? Mi van akkor, ha mégse az? Bennem ilyen kérdések merülnek fel. A világ máris tökéletes, mindig is az volt. Szerintem.


----------



## daibo (2016 Február 21)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> ***
> _*Kedves Csaba!*
> Egy fecske még nem csinál nyarat
> Jó volna, ha minél többen lennénk fecskék - ebben az országban - és MOST.
> ...


Biztos? Ki mondta, mikor, hogy ez igaz? Ez az egy fecske nem csinál nyarat mondás csak a hatalomnak hasznos. Sok "kis"fecske hiszi ezt, így nem is kell tartani tőlük. De, minden kritikus tömeg 1-el kezdődik. Minden információ (álom , gondolat, érzés, ) bekerül a kollektív tudatba, morfikus mezőbe , kvantum mezőbe, ki melyiket tudja elfogadni, amúgy mindegy minek nevezzük. Lehet, hogy már évezredek óta szívatnak bennünket ilyen és hasonló mondásokkal? Mikor kezdjük el ezeket kétségbe vonni? Mikor kezdünk el helyette számunkra hasznos mondásokat kitalálni? Mire várunk? Lehet máris fecskék vagyunk?
Ahol a figyelmed, ott a világod. Ha ez igaz, akkor hová teszem a figyelmemet és azzal milyen világot teremtek? Van ebben nekem felelősségem?
A száz majom története is eszembe jutott. Japánban, az egyik szigeten megfigyelték, hogy egyes majmok megmossák az édesburgonyát. Egy idő után azt vették észre, hogy a majmok más szigeten is el kezdték megmosni az édesburgonyát. El kezdtek azon gondolkodni, hogy honnan vették ezt, mert a majmok fizikai kapcsolatba nem kerültek egymással, mármint az egyik sziget majmai a másik sziget majmaival. Szóval valami ilyesmi, amikor egy információ bekerül a fentebb említett közös valamibe. Onnan pedig bárki bármilyen információt lehívhat, nincs határa.


----------



## daibo (2016 Február 21)

Csaba vagyok írta:


> Ne csak álmodozz, tégy is hozzá valamint. Pl győzd meg azokat, akik máshogy, másról álmodnak, hogy a Te álmaid az igazán jók.


Nem nem. Mindenki magát győzi meg, hogy álma érte vagy ellene van-e. Ebben pedig tudod mi vezeti? A szíve. Ha egyetért oké minden álom, ha nem akkor keresni kell másikat, addig amíg oké nem lesz. Ennyi a feladat.
Atlantisz után az istenek azon gondolkodtak, hová rejtsék el a tudást. Olyan helyet kerestek, ahol úgy gondolták az ember nem fogja keresni. Nem a felhők fölé, nem a tenger mélyére, még csak nem is a Holdra, hanem.... gondolom már tudod.... bizony a szívbe. Minden ember szívébe. Ezért fontos minden fecske. Szerintem.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 21)

daibo írta:


> Nem nem. Mindenki magát győzi meg, hogy álma érte vagy ellene van-e. Ebben pedig tudod mi vezeti? A szíve. Ha egyetért oké minden álom, ha nem akkor keresni kell másikat, addig amíg oké nem lesz. Ennyi a feladat.
> Atlantisz után az istenek azon gondolkodtak, hová rejtsék el a tudást. Olyan helyet kerestek, ahol úgy gondolták az ember nem fogja keresni. Nem a felhők fölé, nem a tenger mélyére, még csak nem is a Holdra, hanem.... gondolom már tudod.... bizony a szívbe. Minden ember szívébe. Ezért fontos minden fecske. Szerintem.


Megyek én is lenyomok egy par kupicaval....


----------



## daibo (2016 Február 21)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Megyek én is lenyomok egy par kupicaval....


Melyik része verte ki a biztosítékod? Miért nem kérdezel? Inkább pár kupica? Ahogy gondolod. Egészségedre!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 21)

daibo írta:


> Nem nem. Mindenki magát győzi meg, hogy álma érte vagy ellene van-e. Ebben pedig tudod mi vezeti? A szíve. Ha egyetért oké minden álom, ha nem akkor keresni kell másikat, addig amíg oké nem lesz. Ennyi a feladat.
> Atlantisz után az istenek azon gondolkodtak, hová rejtsék el a tudást. Olyan helyet kerestek, ahol úgy gondolták az ember nem fogja keresni. Nem a felhők fölé, nem a tenger mélyére, még csak nem is a Holdra, hanem.... gondolom már tudod.... bizony a szívbe. Minden ember szívébe. Ezért fontos minden fecske. Szerintem.


***
_*Kedves Daibo!*
*K Ö S Z Ö N Ö M* a válaszod._


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 21)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Megyek én is lenyomok egy par kupicaval....


*
Kedves Ökörpörkölt!
Bizony mondom, vannak dolgok, amelyeket NEHÉZ elviselni józan ésszel.
Ilyenkor jön(ne) a pár kupica, természetesen, valami jóféle, amit a gallér mögé lehetne belökni.
A gondom az, hogy nekem eddigi életem alatt, még soha nem sikerült olyan állapotba kerülnöm, hogy elhagyott volna az eszem.
Valahogy, egész életemben nem sikerült, mert megszólalt bennem egy belső hang: egy kortyot sem többet.
S, voltam fiatalon bulizni, mulatságokba és mindig józan maradtam.
Igaz, azok, akikkel elmentem, ők is.
Mindig csodáltam azokat, akik esnek-kelnek-szédelegnek és rosszul vannak, még akkor is, no meg másnap is.
Mi lehet ebben a jó?! Máig ez előttem titok maradt és marad is. Megfejthetetlenül .
Eddig ezt megúsztam, s nem hiszem, hogy valaha is élek a lehetőséggel.
Bármennyire is "szeretném" kivonni IDŐNKÉNT magam a forgalomból.
Nem mindig "áldásos" ép ésszel, józanul meglátni, sőt mérlegelni a "nem megadott", NEM lehetőségeinket.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 21)

daibo írta:


> Melyik része verte ki a biztosítékod? Miért nem kérdezel? Inkább pár kupica? Ahogy gondolod. Egészségedre!


Azt hittem te is benyomtal parral...mikor irtad....de tevedhettem is Eloszor eletemben....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 21)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Azt hittem te is benyomtal parral...mikor irtad....de tevedhettem is Eloszor eletemben....


***
Kedves Ökörpörkölt!
Ki kell ábrándítanom Téged, csak álmodtam. Mindig józan voltam, nagyon vigyáztam az akaratomra, a döntéseimre és a szürke állományomra. 
S, régi "bajom", hogy reménykedek, reménykedek egy jobb, egy szebb életben.
Figyelmedbe ajánlom új játékomat, a Fórumban a Játék "fiókban" az Aranyhalacskás játékot.
Kíváncsi lennék arra, mi az a három legfontosabb az életedben, amit három mondatban megfogalmaznál - az Aranyhalacskának.
Várom szíves beírásod.
Várom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 7)

A pénzt elnyelő társaságból - egy személy már a "hűsön" üldögél...

No igen, a másodikat elengedték, ő szabad lábon védekezhet...
A gyanú szerint a háromfős társaság az elnyert pénz négyötödét eltüntette, majd a beruházó céget eladták egy ukrán férfinak.
Nyugodjunk meg, mert a hírek szerint már előzetes letartóztatásban van a szegedi játszótér egyik pénzzsonglőrje.
A Szegedi Vadaspark területén kialakított játszótér papíron 260 millió forintba került, a szegedi szocialisták szerint, már az átadáskor látszott, hogy ennyi pénzt nem költöttek rá. 
A játszóteret nem a vadaspark, hanem egy magáncég építette, a kft. a szülőktől belépődíjat szedett a gyermekek után. A cégnek évekig kellett volna üzemeltetnie a játszóteret, de a társaságot időközben fantomizálta a tulajdonos.
A vállalkozó a szocialisták szerint közel állt a szegedi Fideszhez.











„Akkor még olyanokkal hitegettek bennünket, illetve a szegedi lakosságot, hogy ez munkahelyteremtés lesz és ebből mindenkinek csak előnye fog származni. Hát, kérem, menjenek ki a Vadasparkba, nézzék meg, hogy mi van ott jelen pillanatban: egy torzó, ott áll üresen. A vadaspark nem tud vele mit csinálni, mert felszámolás alatt van a cég. Mindenki hallotta már, hogy ezt a céget már átjátszották egy ukrán származású egyénnek” – mondta az ügy kapcsán Szeged szocialista önkormányzati képviselője, Ménesi Imre.
*A pénzt fiktív szerződésekkel tüntethették el offshore cégek segítségével.* Az ügyészség a gyanúsítottakat különösen nagy vagyoni hátrányt okozó költségvetési csalás bűntettével, valamint különösen nagy értékre elkövetett pénzmosás bűntettével gyanúsította meg.
„A Csongrád Megyei Főügyészség indítványt tett két személynek, a gyanúsítottnak az előzetes letartóztatás elrendelésére. Közülük mindkettő vonatkozásában megállapította a nyomozási bíró, hogy fennáll a szökés-elrejtőzés veszélye, illetve az eljárás meghiúsításának veszélye, azonban csak az egyik személy vonatkozásában rendelte el az előzetes letartóztatást, míg a másik személy vonatkozásában elegendőnek tartotta a házi őrizet elrendelését, amit az ügyészség megfellebbezett az előzetes elrendelése végett” – közölte a Csongrád Megyei Főügyészség sajtószóvivője,
Szanka Ferenc.
*A harmadik gyanúsítottat nem találják, az ügyészség európai elfogatóparancs kiadására tett indítványt.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 13)

Álmodtam egy országot - ahol a fákat nem kivágják, de ültetik...

Hiába no, csak nem maradnak békében. Ha ennyire irtják, tövestől a budapesti, köztéri és egyéb területeken lévő csodálatosan szép-korú fákat, *miért nem a sivatagban alakítottak kormányt Döbrögi vezetésével?*
Miért teszik ezt?
Most ismét megbundázták azt, hogy senki nem szólhat bele az fairtásba, mert ez nem is irtás, ez már gyilkosság... Ha ilyen ütemben haladnak, még a Füvészkertet is letámadják.
A hatalom. 
Majd ők megmutatják, lesz itt rend, no meg "Góbi sivatag".
Ebből is látni, honnan jött Döbrögi. Őt biztosan arra nevelték, talán gyerek korában, ha nem volt tüzelő, akkor minden fát ki kell vágni, ami a telkükön volt. Kíváncsi lennék arra, mennyi és milyen öreg fa van a szülői portán?
Itt a legújabb ocsmány tettük. Ha bárki nem ismerné az Orczy parkot, elregélem. Csodálatosan szép fák vannak ott. Sőt tó is volt, most ugyan nem tudom, hogy van-e? Ott tudtak a gyerekek sportolni, sétálni, játszani, sőt - nyáron! - napközis táborozni.
*
Csak saját magával kell egyeztetnie a kormánynak a budapesti Orczy-parkban a *Nemzeti Közszolgálati Egyetem Ludovika Campusának *építése kiemelt kormányzati beruházásnak számít. _Az eljárásban ügyfél is csak a kormány lehet_. A titokban kiadott engedély vasárnaptól hatályos, egyes információk szerint azonban tegnap óta is vittek el kivágott fákat a területről. Nyilvános hirdetményből szerzett tudomást Jakabfy Tamás, az LMP józsefvárosi képviselője a közel *150 fát érintő fairtási tervekről*, közbelépni azonban eddig jogi úton nem tudott. Ráadásul ugyanaz az V. kerületi kormányhivatal jár el az ügyben, amely korábban már a Kossuth téren, a Városligetben és itt az Orczy-kertben is hozzájárult a fairtáshoz, az ügyintéző pedig, ugyanaz, akinek a neve a korábbi ügyiratokon is szerepelt.






Fotó: Veres Viktor
*
Itt alul a mi két diófáink. Ők biztonságban, a mi kerítésünkön belül élnek és élni fognak - kiszáradásukig. -* G.B**.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 26)

Kivágni minden fát... 
Őshonos gyümölcsfát, mert termésük NEM felel meg az EU-s szabályoknak


Elképesztő nem?
Valós a hír.Úgy döntöttünk, hogy ősszel vásárolunk és el is ültetünk IGAZI sárgabarack fát. Olyan régi fajtát, amelyet nem kell folytonosan permetezni, jól bírja az időjárás változásait, nem klónozott gyümölcsöt ad. Hiszen mi nem szállítjuk sehová, mert az nem számít utaztatásnak, hogy a kertből a konyhába visszük lekvárt akartunk volna befőzni...
Nézem, nézem az őshonos gyümölcsfákat termelők oldalait, s egyre azt tapasztalom, hogy "elfogyott", no meg "bezárt", ráadásul "szünetel"... Sikerült jól felbosszantani magam, s még erőszakosabban keresgéltem. Amíg rátaláltam erre az írásra, ami mindent megmagyarázott. Úgy mondjam, megvilágosította szürke agyállományomat. 
Ezek szerint az őshonos gyümölcsfákat nem szabad árusítani, forgalmazni... 
A többit érdemes elolvasni, mert égbe kiáltó.
Nagyon halkan megsúgom, utána kérdeztem, a kertünkben álló öregebbik diófa betöltötte a 95. életévét. Igaz, hogy ágait itt-ott ledobálja, mert elszáradt. A diófa ledobálja az élettelen, elszáradt ágait. Néhány ágán lyukak is vannak, szerencsénkre a harkály doktor sűrűn látogatja. Mindezek ellenére papírvékony héjú diót ad, sokat. Egy a biztos, amíg csak egy gondolatnyi remény is van arra, hogy ez a fa él, Ő élni fog!
Olvassátok az alábbi írást. No igen, a cikk alján van egy ajánlat, de nem szeretném a cikk íróját kellemetlen helyzetbe hozni, így azt lehagytam. Sőt az ajánlott kertészt - magánban - telefonon felkeresem, az elérhetőségét nem teszem közhírré. A végén még bilincsbe is verhetik, csak azért, mert Ő semmibe veszi a §-sokat?! Mi a jó fenét kell még megélnem 66 éves koromra?! 
*
... a mai vegyipar előtt mi a csudával permetezték őseink a gyümölcsfákat- na és persze összes veteményüket?
Ha az a tipped, hogy biztos valami gyógynövényes lével, arra azt mondom “langyos” és ami persze a mai “írtó szereknél”, amik igazi mérgek, sokkalta jobb.
De a helyes válasz: semmivel... Nos, tehát a még egészséges ökoszisztéma mellett maguk a gyümölcsfa fajták is egészen mások, mint a mai, többségében holland fajták! Ez utóbbiak nemcsak hibridek, de véleményem szándékosan úgy lettek genetikailag kifejlesztve, hogy jó sok vegyi mérget igényeljenek (ettől lesz a vegyiparnak profitja).
“Érdekes” módon a közelmúlt kutatásai kimutatták, hogy pl. az ősi gyümölcsfáink még manapság, ebben a beteg ökoszisztémában, sokszor nemcsak vegyszert, de még metszést sem igényelnek! Némelyikük több 100 éves vagy még idősebb korában is bőtermő, sőt van olyan, mely évente kétszer is terem! Mint a mesékben, nem?
Nem véletlen, hogy a legtöbb faiskolákban nem árusítják. Nem felelnek meg az EU-szabályoknak! Gyümölcsük nem “klón”, azaz nem minden egyes darab egyforma (elképesztő, nem?), nem tűrik jól az utaztatást (nem “piacképesek”), viszont nemcsak ízletesek a holland ízetlenekhez képest (sőt, isteni finomak!), hanem tele vannak vitaminokkal (amik már távolról sem igazak a mesterségesen “génkezelt” mai hibridekkel szemben). Na és persze, mint mondottuk, mérgek nélkül is megélnek!
Mivel nem támogatott EU-s fák, kihaló félben vannak! Az EU-támogatásból élő gazdák a nyomás hatására a holland fákat telepítik az ősi fáink kárára...
*
Elképesztő a hír, így lehet egy országot letarolni, bedarálni... Ezek szerint hiába énekli Koncz Zsuzsa a dalát, siket fülekre talál a szöveg...
Ne vágj ki minden fát!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 26)

Célkeresztben a magyarországi szakképzési rendszer...

Az Országgyűlés kulturális bizottságának alelnöke Kunhalmi Ágnes (MSZP) parlamenti képviselő figyelmezteti a Kormányt, álljon el az oktatás átszervezésébe. Amit terveznek, beláthatatlan, súlyos következményekkel jár(hat) egy egész generációra, a magyarországi ipar- és gazdaság teljesítményére, valamint a polgárosodás folyamatára .
A Kormány tervezete elképesztő!
Az átalakítás lényege, hogy a szakközépiskolákat szakgimnáziumokká, a szakiskolákat szakközépiskolákká nevezik át, „a nevekkel trükköznek”, miközben a közismereti tárgyak óraszámát drasztikusan csökkentik. A diákok nem kapnák meg az érettségihez szükséges tudást, az átalakítás jelentősen leszűkíti majd a továbbtanulás lehetőségét a középosztály gyermekeinek. Háromszáz iskolát közvetlenül a Nemzetgazdasági Minisztérium alá rendelnének. A tervek szerint, az egy területen működő szakiskolákat szakképzési centrumokba sorolnák, ezzel párhuzamosan profiltisztítás címén sok gimnáziumot „bezárnak”. Nagy baj, hogy a jelenlegi kormány nem érti, vagy nem akarja azt tudomásul venni, hogy a modern világban szükséges az okos szakképző rendszer és művelt szakmunkásokra van/volna szükség. Olyanokra akik, ha munkájuk ezt megköveteli, nyelveket beszélnek, informatikai ismeretekkel rendelkeznek.
A középosztály gyerekeit a tervezett átalakítás bekényszeríti egy lebutított szakiskolai rendszerbe.
A felszólaló összegzése szerint ezt a szakgimnáziumi és szakképző rendszert nem lehet/nem szabad bevezetni, mivel „megállítja és megtöri” a polgárosodás folyamatát, a gazdaság fejlődését.
*
Tanárok százai kerülhetnek utcára, ha megszűnik a földrajzoktatás a szakgimnáziumokban – erre figyelmeztet a Magyar Földrajzi Társaság.
Az ősszel induló szakgimnáziumokban csökkentenék a természettudományos órák számát, hogy több szakmai tárgyat oktathassanak. A kormány a kerekasztalnál erről nem egyeztetett, csak vázolták a helyzetet. Földrajzot a tervek szerint csak a turisztikai, földmérési és bányászati orientációjú szakközépiskolákban oktatnának, így a legtöbb szakgimnáziumból kiesne ez a tárgy. Így csak néhány ilyen iskolában maradna meg ez a tárgy, emiatt pedig pedagógusok zöme utcára kerülhet.
Például a szegedi intézmény geográfushallgatóinak harmada szakközépiskolából érkezett, és ha a későbbi – ezekből kialakuló - szakgimnáziumokban tényleg nem oktatnának földrajzot, úgy ennyi jövőbeni hallgató eshet ki az egyetemekről is.
***
Ha a terveit a Kormány "végigveri", akkor ne várjuk el, hogy jövőben egyre több tájékozatlan embert bocsátanak ki az iskolákból. Az iskola, a tanulmányok nem pótolják azt a műveltséget, tudást, amit egy "jobb" képzett, családi háttérből indult gyerek fel tud szedni, a házi könyvtárból, a családjától. Nagyon sokan éppen ezért - igazságtalanul! - esélyt veszítenek. Ebbe még belegondolni is kész horror. 
*
Még mindig ide tartozik, itt már videóban is látható, hallható, de NEM érthető, a kormány terve:


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 27)

Álmodtam egy országot - ahol kiderül az igazság?

Váradi Andrást, az Együtt-PM alcsútdobozi polgármester jelöltjét tavaly október 11-én elütötte egy gépkocs,i Alcsútdoboz közelében. A balesettel kapcsolatban furcsa és tisztázatlan körülményre derült fény. Ezért a család ügyvédje pót-magánvádas eljárást kezdeményez az alcsúti juhász ügyében. Az ügyvéd szerint ellentmondás feszül a kirendelt szakértők véleménye között. A műszaki szakember szerint a baleset úgy következett be, hogy Váradi a felezővonalat 80 centiméterrel átlépve, a másik sávban gyalogolt, amikor a vele szemből érkező Mercedes a bal elejével elütötte őt, mert nem tudta elkerülni a férfit. Ebben az esetben, ha valóban így történt volna, az áldozat vagy szemből, vagy a bal oldalán szenvedett volna sérüléseket. Az orvosszakértők viszont egyértelműen rögzítették, hogy a polgármesterjelölt halálát a teste jobb oldalát ért erőbehatások okozták. Azt is megállapították, hogy az ütközés álló helyzetben érte, miközben a bal lábán állt, és a jobbal lépett előre. A férfi teste a gázolást követően 26 métert repült.
*
Éppen egy évvel ezelőtt azt olvashattuk, hogy a rendőrség bűncselekmény hiányában megszüntette a büntetőeljárást abban az ügyben, amelyet halálos közúti baleset gondatlan okozása vétségének gyanúja miatt folytatott a tavaly október 11-én a 8106-os út 16. kilométerénél, Alcsútdoboz közelében történt balesettel kapcsolatban.
*
S, mivel tisztázatlan az ügy az átlagos magyar honpolgároknak, így bizony, bizony folynak azóta is a pletykák - az Igazmondó Juhász - halálának furcsa körülményei körül. Többek között egy internetes portálon ez olvasható:
A juhász halála: Váradi András lezáratlan aktája  
Sok a szóbeszéd a göböljárási Váradi András halásos balesete ügyében. Több helybeli nem hisz a rendőröknek, akik szerint nem történt bűncselekmény, amikor az önkormányzati választás előestéjén egy idős férfi halálra gázolta a Mészáros Lőrinccel, Orbán Viktor barátjával hadakozó, alcsúti polgármesterségért küzdő juhászt. Ha anno az ügy minden részletét megnyugtatóan tisztázzák, a pletykáknak elejét vehették volna. Váradi környéken lakó barátja a 168 Órának azt mondta, hogy a juhász a halála napján izgatottan hívta fel őt azzal: olyan dolgokat talált, amikkel a kormányt is meg tudná buktatni. Ugyanezt elmesélte egy másik ismerősének is, állítólag szó szerint azt mondta, „ha elmondanám, amiket megtudtam, halott ember lennék”. És estére meghalt.
*
No, kérem, ezek után mindenki gondolja át, amit és ahogyan... Képtelen vagyok elhinni azt, hogy reményeim szerint, az egyre szélesedő körben, nem tűnik fel egy
Óriási igen. Pontosan erre gondoltam, a ?-jelre.
Meg persze igazságra: a hogyanra, a mikéntre és főként a miértre?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 27)

> Éppen egy évvel ezelőtt azt olvashattuk, hogy *a rendőrség bűncselekmény hiányában megszüntette a büntetőeljárás*t abban az ügyben, amelyet halálos közúti baleset gondatlan okozása vétségének gyanúja miatt folytatott a tavaly október 11-én a 8106-os út 16. kilométerénél, Alcsútdoboz közelében történt balesettel kapcsolatban.



Nem buncselekmeny elutni valakit? Mit az hogy buncselekmeny hianyaban.....meghalt az ember ,elutottek, hogy pecje volt vagy szandekosan megrendeztek ez kerdes ,?????? dehogy elutottek es az buncselekmeny ,mert senkit nem utunk el ,se gondatlansagbol se veletlen se szandekosan.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 27)

Melitta írta:


> Nem buncselekmeny elutni valakit? Mit az hogy buncselekmeny hianyaban.....meghalt az ember ,elutottek, hogy pecje volt vagy szandekosan megrendeztek ez kerdes ,?????? dehogy elutottek es az buncselekmeny ,mert senkit nem utunk el ,se gondatlansagbol se veletlen se szandekosan.


*
Kedves Mellitta,
66 éves koromra megélem, hogy a CSODÁK ORSZÁGA lettünk. Minden előfordulhat és annak/ennek az ellenkezője is. Van amit meg- ill. túl is magyaráznak. Van amit ködösítenek, mellébeszélnek, terelnek. Reményeim szerint kiderül az igazság. Ez már nem segít ezen a becsületes, jó emberen. Az életét veszítette el.
A kérdésem még mindig áll: miért?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 4)

A Tihanyi ECHO - költözik a Parlamentbe...
- mármint a visszhang....
A cím nem véletlen agyszüleményem. Csak körbe kell nézni, visszhangzik a terem, olyan kevesen ücsörögnek. _Itt látszik, hogy a kedves-kegyes képviselők csak akkor vannak sokan, sőt minden helyük foglalt, ha a saját ügyeikről, juttatásaikról van szó, ha azt kell megszavazniok_. Akkor, mit tesz a véletlen, de csodák és csodája, de ráérnek.
Más esetben, ennyit érünk?
Igencsak ennyit, ha ilyen kevesen, mutatóba jelennek csak meg egy -egy parlamenti napon.
*
Talán még azt is megélhetjük, ki tudja. Közmunkás állás le(het)nne a parlamenti helyettesítés. Üldögélni kellene, szavazniok TILOS, csak és kizárólag üldögélni, hogy LÁSSÁK, s ezáltal TUDJÁK is a népek, hogy lám, lám mindenki ott van, tele van a Parlament ülésterme.
*
Két éve él az a szabály, hogy hiányzások esetén csökkenteni kell(ENE) a képviselők tiszteletdíját, de eddig egyetlen képviselő illetményéből sem vontak le egyetlen "petákot", vagy, hogy pontosítsak: forintot sem. Nem azért lehetséges, mert minden alkalommal telt ház van a parlamentben, hiszen a fotók szerint, egy-egy vitán öt-hat ember üldögél. A képviselők a büntetést azért úszták meg eddig, mert a frakcióvezetők fedezik őket.





Lezsák Sándor az Országgyûlés fideszes alelnöke elnököl az Országgyûlés plenáris ülésén 2016. április 12-én.
Fotó: Kovács Attila / MTI

Egyetlen képviselőt sem szankcionáltak még hiányzás miatt, ennek oka az, a képviselői távollétet az érintett képviselő képviselőcsoport-vezetője igazolta és igazolja. A törvényt "bevésték", csak ippeg nem tartják be. Hiszen e róluk, az ő érdekeikről szólna ugyibár?! *Miszerint:*
- ha egy képviselő a bizottsági ülések feléről igazolatlanul hiányzik, tiszteletdíja is legalább a felére csökken,
- a szavazások negyedének kihagyása esetén már vonni kell a fizetésből,
- pénzbüntetés jár akkor is, ha a hiányzások miatt határozatképtelen a parlament

Azt persze nem szerepel a törvénybe, ha ott is vannak, sokan olvasgatnak, számítógépeznek, egymással beszélgetnek, a ki tudja miről? Közben a szerencsétlen felszólal prüszköl, ordít, vádaskodik, igazságot követel - éppen a mi, a nép érdekeiben. - Ők, a képviselők ezt lazán veszik, láthatóan fülük botját sem érdekli. Ha ezt veszem tényül, jobb, ha nem is látom a közömbös arcukat, a semmitmondó lébecolásaikat.

A tény viszont az, hogy van olyan jegyzőkönyv, mely rögzíti azt, hogy három olyan szavazás is volt, amely határozatképtelenség miatt lett eredménytelen, ehhez pedig száznál több hiányzó kellett.
Ezek szerint az összes hiányzást igazolták.
*
Összegezve, jó állás ez, ott sem kell lenni, s folyik a lé... Mármint a fizetés, nem is kevés.
Ki a hibás?
Természetesen mi, szavazók, mert itt szembesülhetünk azzal, hogy "milyen JÓL voksoltunk".


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 7)

Nyugdij - alanyi jogon - egyetlen magyar állampolgárnak - sem jár!

Ez a hír valós, felvázolunk három olyan tényt, amely még nem ivódott be a köztudatba.
Az alaphelyzettel mindenki tisztában van, vagyis a nyugdíjasok már most is rosszul élnek, és ránk sem vár alap esetben szebb jövő. Erre fényes bizonyíték, amit a nyugdíjkalkulátor mutat, hiszen itt ki tudjuk számolni, hogy mekkora állami nyugdíjra számíthatunk. Azonban nagy kérdés, hogy ezt tényleg megkapjuk?
Nem jár alanyi jogon az állami nyugdíj!
Bármennyire is furcsán hangzik ez tény. 2012-ben ugyanis a társadalombiztosítás intézményét az alaptörvényből törölték, vagyis már nem szerepel az alkotmányban. Nagyon leegyszerűsítve ez azt jelenti, hogy az állam bármikor dönthet úgy, hogy 10-20%-kal csökkenti a nyugdíjakat, vagy akár még drasztikusabban. Íme, az Alkotmány idevonatkozó paragrafusai:

Szponzorált linkek
„XIX. cikk
(1) Magyarország arra törekszik, hogy minden állampolgárának szociális biztonságot nyújtson. Anyaság, betegség, rokkantság, özvegység, árvaság és önhibáján kívül bekövetkezett munkanélküliség esetén minden magyar állampolgár törvényben meghatározott támogatásra jogosult.

(2) Magyarország a szociális biztonságot az (1) bekezdés szerinti és más rászorulók esetében a szociális intézmények és intézkedések rendszerével valósítja meg.

(3) Törvény a szociális intézkedések jellegét és mértékét a szociális intézkedést igénybe vevő személynek a közösség számára hasznos tevékenységéhez igazodóan is megállapíthatja.

(4) Magyarország az időskori megélhetés biztosítását a társadalmi
alapuló egységes állami nyugdíjrendszer fenntartásával és önkéntesen létrehozott társadalmi intézmények működésének lehetővé tételével segíti elő. Törvény az állami nyugdíjra való jogosultság feltételeit a nők fokozott védelmének követelményére tekintettel is megállapíthatja.”

Nem szeretnénk minden egyes szót elemezni, és feltétezésekbe bocsátkozni, de rendkívül sok a feltételes módban megfogalmazott mondat, vagyis ha történik velünk szemben egy sérelem (nyugdíjcsökkentés, kórházi ellátásért pénzfizetési felszólítás), akkor nincs hova panaszt tenni, mert az Alkotmány nem véd minket. Biztos, hogy a nyugdíjas megélhetésünket érdemes kitenni egy ekkora óriási kockázatnak?
Forrás : profitline.hu
*
No igen álmodtam egy országot, egy olyat, amelyik elsősorban a saját polgárait védi, mind anyagilag, mind erkölcsileg és mindenképpen. Nap, mint nap RÁÉBRESZTENEK, hogy ez az ország nem olyan és nem az, ahol az Alkotmányban benne foglaltatik a mindenkori létbiztonság. Mélyen fel vagyok háborodva, az a pénz, amit aktív korunkban befizettünk, tudom, az akkori időseknek adott megélhetést. S, velünk, velünk mi lesz?! Többször szóvá tettük, hogy ide jönnek azok, akik nem fizettek itt nyugdíjjárulékot, nem végeztek aktív korukban termelő, vagy bármilyen munkát, s mégis itt kalapoznak... Nem, nem vagyok irigy, csak ami nem jár, az nem jár. Ami pedig nekünk járna, azt igenis kötelessége a mindenkori kormánynak megadnia. Bezzeg a kárpátaljai, romániai magyarok... Nem folytatom, a végén még ki leszek közösítve, tény, hogy "puffogok" magamban... Nagyon, de nagyon dühös vagyok és végtelenül elkeseredett


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 7)

*Válaszul olvassuk el "paraszt-vakításként" az alábbiakat*

Ne tudja senki rám vetni a követ, hogy csak az egyik oldalt jelenítem meg. Tudatom itt jelenlegi kormányunk elnökének - a nyugdíjasoknak szánt üzenetét. Amíg olvastam, éreztem, hogy megindul a vezérhangya a bubekom legtetejébe, nem véletlenül. No igen, álmodtam egy országot, ahol nem ilyeneket üzengetnek a tisztességes nyugdíjemelés helyett... Jelentem: felébredtem. 
***
A polgári berendezkedés irányába mutató költségvetésként jellemezte a jövő évi büdzsét a miniszterelnök, pénteken a Kossuth Rádióban:
"A költségvetéssel mindenki léphet egyet előre - hangoztatta a kormányfő.
Kitért a nyugdíjasokra, akikkel - fejtette ki - a kormány még 2010-ben kötött egy szerződést, vállalva a nyugdíjak értékének megőrzését, ami sikerült is. Mint mondta, a rezsicsökkentéssel és a nyugdíjak emelésével lényegében sikerült ellensúlyozni a korábbi, 2010 előtti "veszteségeket", amikor elvették a 13. havi nyugdíjat, az ellátás pedig folyamatosan veszített az értékéből.
A továbbiakban kiemelte, hogy a költségvetésben rögzített nyugdíjemelésen túl van egy második, az élelmiszeráfa-csökkentésben megtestesülő nyugdíjemelés is a büdzsében, ez a megélhetési költségek rezsijének csökkentése.
A 2017-re tervezett 2,4 százalékos költségvetési hiányról szólva jelezte, hogy ezzel "bőven az unióval kialakított egyetértés határán belül" maradnak.
Az állami alkalmazottak béréről is beszélt a miniszterelnök, aki felidézte, hogy bevezették az életpályarendszert és jelentősen emelték a fizetéseket a rendőröknél és a katonáknál, "mert első a biztonság". Őket követték a pedagógusok - folytatta -, mert "második a jövő", majd a közigazgatásban dolgozók következnek, mert "a harmadik legfontosabb dolog a rendezettség".
Most jönnek az egészségügyben dolgozók, és az idén is tesz lépéseket a kormány a szociális szférában és a kulturális területen dolgozók esetében is - közölte.
Az egészségüggyel kapcsolatban úgy fogalmazott: "az egészségügyi költségvetés valójában nem az egészségügy költségvetése", hanem a gyógyításé. Ugyanis "az egészségünkre többet költünk, mint az egészségügyi kiadásokban szereplő tételek", mivel például a sport, a mindennapos testnevelés és az "életformát elősegítő" beruházások az egészségmegőrzést is szolgálják. Vagyis egyfajta átfogóbb szemlélet esetén ezeket "nyugodtan besorolhatjuk" az egészségügyi kiadások közé".


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 14)

*Álmodtam egy országot, - ahol az ember érték...*

Agyilag fel nem foghatom, miért kell mindent lemásolni, átvenni, még ha az UNIO-s döntés is? Adva van egy cukorbeteg, idős ember, s nem tévedhetetlen. Bevásárol a boltban, s nem a betegségének megfelelő terméket emeli le a polcról. S, miért? Mert nincs feltünően megjelölve. 
Mi okból? 
Az UNIO-ban valakiknek, okosoknak kipattant a fejéből az, hogy miért is kellene a cukorbetegeknek ajánlott élelmiszereket megjelölni? Mivel jól tudjuk, ismerjük, a bevált jel az ismert narancssárga kör. A diabetikus élelmiszerek gyártóinak többsége eddig külön jelölést- többek között narancssárga kört, vagy a diabetikus termékként - használta. Most viszont - megkockáztatom: egy eszement unios rendelet miatt - amely előírja a diabetikus élelmiszer-kategória megszüntetését, eltünhetnek ezek a jelölések.
Okot, indokot nem ismerem. Lehet, hogy ez a megszokott "csak".
Július 20-án lép hatályba hároméves türelmi idő után az új szabályozás, amely csak annyit enged meg, hogy a gyártók külön adatot közöljenek a cukortartalomról. 
A változás mellett egyik napilapunk cikke szerint elsősorban azért módosították a jól bevált jelzőrendszert, mert "állítólag" a diabetikus termék elnevezést nagyon sokan marketingeszközként használták. Ugyan ennek a lapnak nyilatkozó Erdélyi-Sipos Alíz, a Magyar Dietetikusok Országos Szövetségének főtitkára nem lát okot különösebb aggodalomra, szerinte a narancssárga jelzés, ami eddig ott volt az élelmiszereken, pici útmutatás volt a betegeknek, de egyben megtévesztő is lehetett. 
Bíró Antalné, az Élet Diabetesszel Egészségesen Sokáig Közhasznú Egyesület képviselője viszont azt mondta, alaposan megnehezíti az életüket az új rendelet, mert az apró betűk, az ismeretlen fogalmak, összetevők mind nehézséget jelentenek.
_*_
Ha megkérdeznének, de nem teszik, akkor igenis Bíró Antalnénak a véleményét osztanám. Hogyan tájékozódjon ezek után egy cukorbeteg a megvásárolandó élelmiszerről? Csak egyben bízhat, hogy a boltok külön polcot rendeznek be az ezen termékek fogyasztóinak. S, ha tévednek? Amennyiben nincs feltűnő, megkülönbözető jelekkel ellátva a más-más termékek, akkor az eladó, aki esetleg gyakorlatlan, vagy sok munkája miatt figyelmetlen, könnyen összekeverheti azokat az egészséges embereknek szánt élelmiszerekkel.
S, mi lesz a nóta vége?
Nem merem le sem írni, majd nyomozgathatnak az ez okból bekövetkező halálokok miatt az "ismeretlen elkövetők" után.
No ilyenkor tör ki belőlem a visítás, de nagyon hangosan. Nem mintha ezt az UNIO-ban meghallanák, vagy respektálnák.

Befejezném a mondatomat, tehát álmodtam egy országot, ahol az emberi - érték. S, mennyire nem így van. Uniós bugyutasággal, vagy anélkül... Tudomásul kell vennünk, ennek az ellenkezőjét.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 14)

daibo írta:


> Nem nem. Mindenki magát győzi meg, hogy álma érte vagy ellene van-e. Ebben pedig tudod mi vezeti? A szíve. Ha egyetért oké minden álom, ha nem akkor keresni kell másikat, addig amíg oké nem lesz. Ennyi a feladat.
> Atlantisz után az istenek azon gondolkodtak, hová rejtsék el a tudást. Olyan helyet kerestek, ahol úgy gondolták az ember nem fogja keresni. Nem a felhők fölé, nem a tenger mélyére, még csak nem is a Holdra, hanem.... gondolom már tudod.... bizony a szívbe. Minden ember szívébe. Ezért fontos minden fecske. Szerintem.


***
Kedves Daibo!
Úgy gondolom és érzem, hogy én megteszek mindent. Felhívom a figyelmet a visszásságokra, ugyanakkor az eredményet (ha van és találok) azt is megírom. Jómagam az írással harcolok, s ehhez is kell éles szem, valamint elhivatottság és igazságérzet,no meg bátorság is. Nem vagyok egy bólogatós fajta. Mégis mit gondolsz, egyes egyedül nekifutok az ország bármelyik részén és kiabálok, hogy elég volt, elég volt...! Mit érnék ezzel el? CSak egyet, de azt biztosan, hogy bevinnének a vigyorgóba.
Köszönöm az ötletet, maradok a saját fegyvertáramnál. Az már bevált.


----------



## simimazli (2016 Május 14)

Álmodtam egy országot, ahol mindenki dolgozik, nem akarja senki kihúzni magát a munka alól. Mindenki munkáját megbecsülik, és a jövedelmi különbségek nem felháborítóak, ahol gyakorlatilag nincs bűnözés, korrupció és az ország vezetői példát mutatnak.


----------



## simimazli (2016 Május 17)

Álmodtam egy országot magamnak, ahol a gyerekem hazaköltözik, mert Magyarországon jobban fog élni, mert Magyarország valóban jobban teljesít.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 24)

*A magántulajdon tisztelete - hol van? Elveszítjük?*

Juszt László cikkét olvasva, meg kellett kapaszkodnom a székem karfájába. Hogyan is van ez? A saját kertemben, ha a gallyakat, diófa levelet, amit nem lehet komposztálni, eltüzelem, akkor ezek után fizetnem kell(ene)? Igenis, felvállalom: álmodtam egy országot, de NEM ilyet, amilyenné változtatják. Hová tűnik a magántulajdon védelme? Ez is pénz lehúzás, mert mondják, okos az ötlet, hogy komposztálni kell. De vannak olyan dolgok, ágak, diófa levele, amit nem lehet, nem ajánlott. No ilyenkor jön a törvény, amely kimondja: fizess! 

*
Ugye ez vicc????
A jelenleg is érvényben lévő Tűzvédelmi Rendelet sok újdonságot hozott magával, ilyen például az is, hogy ha a saját telkünkön, birtokunkon, kertünkben tüzet szeretnénk gyújtani, akkor ezért bizony fizetnünk.




TOVÁBBI JUSZT LÁSZLÓ BLOGJA

A tűzgyújtási díj mértéke alkalmanként jelenleg 3 ezer forint. A tűzvédelmi hatóságtól kell engedélyt kérnünk minimum 10 nappal a tervezett égetés időpontja ellőtt. A kérvényben szerepelnie kell:
- az égetés egészen pontos földrajzi koordinátáinak,
- percre pontosan fel kell vezetnünk, hogy mikor tervezzük megkezdeni az égetést és mikor fogjuk befejezni,
- miért és mekkora területen tervezünk égetni,
- annak a neve és lakcíme, aki az égetést végezni fogja,
- illetve annak a személynek a neve, címe és telefonszáma, aki ezt a tervezett égetést majd felügyelni fogja.

A kérvény elbírálására 5 napja van a tűzvédelmi hatóságnak.

Tisztelettel érdeklődöm: az Orbán-kormány engedélye nélkül kimehetek a mosdóba, vagy előzőleg engedélyt kell kérnem az NTH-tól, azaz a Nemzeti Toilette Hatóságtól? Az engedélyben meg kell-e jelölnöm, hogy kis-, vagy nagy dolgom van? Használok-e WC illatosítót? Kinyitom-e a szobácska ablakát, vagy nem? Hány nappal előbb kell benyújtanom az engedély kérelmet? Mit tegyek, ha az öt napos határidő leteltével nem kapom meg az engedélyt? Mi a büntetésem, ha engedély nélkül veszem igénybe a szobácskát?

A többi kérdésre most nincs időm. Ki kell mennem. Ugye nem baj...?
_Forrás: Sztárklikk_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 24)

*Álmodtam egy országot,*
*ahol természeti kincseinket megbecsülik és nem tékozolják...*

Kormányunk legújabb baklövése, hogy egy óriási kikötőt építtet. Ennek köszönhetően, eliszaposítják országunk ékét, a Balatont. No, nemcsak óriási kikötőt építenek, de szállodát is. Azon már nem agyalnak, hogy az eliszaposodott vízben sem akarnak majd vitorlázni a nyaralók, s hogy a szállodákba nem mennek majd ez okból a vendégek.
Egész országunkra ez jellemző: a habzsi-kabzsi.

Az alábbi videó pontosan megmutatja azt, milyen is *volt* a Balaton épsége.
Jelenleg az iszap fel van verve, a kikötői -építési területen- , zavaros a víz.

_Szekeres Dávid_ az északi parton merült le egyszerű vízálló kamerájával, a Balaton így nézett ki... anno' 2014-ben.
**
Figyeljük, itt még vannak halak, van élet. Ami nem olyan biztos, sőt... Vannak elképzeléseim, hogy megépítik a fene nagy kikötőt, eliszaposodik országunk éke, a Balaton.
Miért is?
Mert a kikötő építése okán, ki kell kotorni az iszapot, mélyen, mert a hajóknak bizonyos vízmélység szükségeltetik. S, hová kerül a mélyből kikotort iszap? "Természetesen" a Balaton más területére szállítják, ahová nem kéne. A Balaton egy, egység, amit kár megbontani. Ezt ők nem tudják, vagy nem akarják tudni.
Időnként jobb lenne butának, tájékozatlannak lenni, akkor nem volna okunk a mérgelődésre.


----------



## simimazli (2016 Május 26)

Álmodtam egy Magyarországot, mely a felső 32%-ba tartozik.
http://index.hu/mindekozben/poszt/2016/05/26/itt_latszik_legjobban_mennyire_lemaradtunk/


----------



## simimazli (2016 Június 1)

Álmodtam egy országot, ahol a versenyképességi rangsorban nem előz le bennünket Kína, Litvánia, Észtország, Lengyelország, Chile, Lettország, Törökország, Portugália, Szlovákia, India, Fülöp-szigetek, Oroszország, Mexikó
http://index.hu/gazdasag/2016/06/01/olyan_versenykepes_magyarorszag_mint_mexiko_vagy_kazahsztan/


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 1)

_*Álmodtam egy országot:*_
*ahol* *Baján - bajai halászlét ehetünk * 
Kormányunk újabb eszement intézkedése:* a hazai természetes vizeken betiltották a halászatot*.  Ez okból a hivatásos halászok ez év január óta munkanélküliek. Mára a türelmük és a pénzük is elfogyott, ezért felhívásukban tüntetni hívják fel halásztársaikat, melyet június 3-án Baján, a Polgármesteri Hivatal elé szerveznek. 
A kormány „meszel” és „paraszt vakít”, az ő verziójuk az, hogy ezzel a legújabb törvénnyel az orvhalászatot akarják visszaszorítani.
A halászok szerint ez nem igaz, hiszen hivatásos halászok dolgoztak a hazai természetes vizeken.



_Dunai halászat. Fotó: Kövi Gergő/Paksi Hírnök archív_

Amennyiben ez a törvény továbbra is így marad, két dolog szinte biztos: 1.) az illegális halászat újból és újra elterjedhet, annak pedig beláthatatlan következményei lehetnek. 2.) A folyó menti csárdák étlapjáról mindörökre eltűnhet a világhíres bajai halászlé.
A tüntetésre a bajai halászok ezzel a plakáttal harangozták be a tüntetésüket:

ORBÁN VIKTOR
kivetette hálóját a dunai halászokra
- TÜNTETÉS –
Június 3-án 10-12 óra között Baján, a Polgármesteri hivatal előtt.
Tüntetést szervezünk a 250 halász vizekről való kitiltása miatt.
A bajai halászlé HUNGARIKUM lett!
De a halászokat kitiltották a magyar vizekről!
Kitől vesszük a vegyes halat, talán külföldről hozzuk be?
*
Pakson pedig - paksi halászlét... 
Felejtsük el!
Befellegzett a dunai halászatnak, ezzel megszűnik egy ősi szakma, a január elsején életbe lépett halászati törvény tiltja a kereskedelmi célú halászatot – mondja a _Paksi Halászati Szövetkezetet igazgatóságának elnöke._ *Révfalvi Imre* szerint felelőtlen, átgondolatlan a döntés, ami országosan 240 halászcsalád megélhetését veszélyezteti. A Dunán körülbelül harminc halász dolgozott mostanáig, Pakson négyen vannak. De Révfalvi Imre szerint nemcsak ők veszítenek, hanem azok az emberek is, akik ily módon nem jutnak majd folyami halhoz. A természetes vizeken horgászni lehet és ugyanolyan szabályok mentén a hobbi halászatot is engedélyezik. 
Legfontosabb kitétel, hogy a csalihalat kivéve őshonos halat élve a folyókról elvinni  nem lehet. Ezért – fejtegette a halász – a 350 ezer horgász és azok családtagjai, legfeljebb egymillió ember hozzájuthat folyami halhoz, például keszeghez, a többiek nem. 
Révfalvi Imre szerint nemcsak itt* csorbul az egyenlő esélyek elve, hanem például akkor is megsértették, amikor az ígéretek ellenére nem pályáztatták meg a vízhasználati jogot. A Paksi Halászati Szövetkezet a Tolna Megyei Horgászegyesületek Szövetségével és a Tolnai Halértékesítő És Kisállattenyésztő Szövetkezettel közösen készült indulni, de ezt egy huszárvágással ellehetetlenítették, és a Magyar Országos Horgász Szövetséget bízta meg az állam a természetes vizek kezelésével.*
A halászoknak ígértek kártalanítást, de eddig nem történt semmi, folytatja a történetet Révfalvi Imre. Milliók állnak olyan eszközökben, amiket immár nem fognak tudni használni. Az újrakezdést sem segíti senki.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 5)

Ismételten több a kérdés, ami felvetődik...
Alacsony a vérnyomása? Ezt a videót ezért is érdemes megnézni. No meg azért is, hogy ismételten rádöbbenjünk, az állam, a mi pénzünket, hogyan is herdálják el, s ezt teszik folyamatosan "t." kormányon lévő vezetőink. Az is kérdés, hová vezetnek be minket? Egyre ismétlődő tapasztalatok szerint, no igen, a válaszom: a susnyásba. Mi is az a "susnyás", már benne ülünk, nyakig. Egy gazos, átláthatatlan dzsungelszerű, iszapos talajban gyökeredző zöld növényekkel elvadult terep. Élhetetlen...
<div style="width: 100%; height: 0px; position: relative; padding-bottom: 57%;"><iframe src="http://rtl.hu/embed/1060311" title="65 milliós kisjátékfilm jegybanki pénzből" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="true" style="width: 100%; height: 100%; position: absolute;"></iframe></div>


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 7)

Elképzelhetetlen lenne, mégis megtörtént

Letagadhatatlanul igaz, hogy anno' "sikeresen" nyúlták le a magán nyugdíjpénztárak vagyonát.
Elég régen gyűrűzik a Quaestor ügy, gyűrűzik, forog és a károsultak nem kapják meg a jogos pénzeiket. 
Hogyan is van ez?
Nem a migránsoktól kell féltenünk, amink van. Az ellenségeink_ közöttünk_ vannak. Ők azok, akik tönkre vágják Magyarországot, ledózerolják a kultúrát, mindent és mindenkit át akarnak szervezni, ún. „nemzetivé tenni”. Akkor is, ha ágálunk ez ellen. Nyerészkednek rajtunk. Mindnyájan tudjuk, kikre is gondolok, miközben e sorokat írom.
Az egyik Quaestor károsult szomorú története az alábbi:
_Németh Attilát_ 2010-ben autóbaleset érte. Kerekesszékbe kényszerült, de folyton kereste a lehetőséget, hol tudnák újra járóképessé tenni. A családi hagyatékból származó pénzeket 2009-től helyezte el a Quaestor Befektetési Alapkezelő Zrt.-nél. 2014 elején Amerikában, Louisianában talált egy magánkórházat, ahol azzal biztatták: lábra állítják.
-_ 2015. március 9-én mentünk, hogy kikérjük a pénzt _– mondja a károsult. 
Édesanyja 72 éves, 65 ezer a nyugdíja, a fia rokkant ellátása 57 ezer forint. Az édesanya ennyi idősen, kénytelen munkát vállalni, mert a kettőjük pénze még gyógytornászra sem elég, amire pedig szükség van, különben elsorvadnak a fia izmai. 
A fiatalember csapdában van: visszakapta a Befektető-védelmi Alap (Beva) által garantált 6 millió forintot, a többi követelésére pedig küldtek egy elszámolást. Mintegy 70 millió forintból 3 millió 600 ezer jár neki. Ha ezt nem fogadja el, akkor a törvény szerint kizárja magát a kártérítésből. Jogorvoslat nincs. Az elszámolás nem ellenőrizhető, a ténylegesen bent lévő összegek után, minimalizált pénzekkel megy a parasztvakítás. Mit megy? Egyenesen hömpölyög. Bárki, nem fogadná el az elszámolást, akkor elveszít mindent.
*
Egy másik eset. Az "elszámolás" szerint a férj 30 milliójából a Beva 6 milliós kifizetése után 328 ezer, a feleség 23 milliójából a 6 millión fölül – írd és mondd! – 7.107 forint jár vissza. 
Kérték, hogy vizsgálják fölül ezt az elszámolást, de másodszorra is ugyanazok az elkeserítő számok jöttek ki.
A károsultak rendszeresen szerveznek tüntetést a kecskeméti szocialisták támogatásával. Az, hogy melyik kötvény volt valódi, melyik hamis, nem derült ki – hiszen mindegyik csak virtuálisan létezett.
*
Továbbiakat kár is felsorolnom, csak szerényen tenném fel a kérdésemet, az MNB vezére mindezek után, nyugodtan hajtja le álomra a fejecskéjét?! Tudnám irigyelni, de soha nem tenném. No nem a lelkiismeretlen dőzsölései, pénzszórásai miatt. Nem. Milyen lehet lelkiismeret nélkül élnie? 
Felesleges e kérdést feltennem, ő úgysem méltatna válaszra. Jól bírja, ő igen. A károsultak viszont kevésbé...


----------



## Booper (2016 Június 14)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> ***
> _*Kedves Csaba!*
> Egy fecske még nem csinál nyarat
> Jó volna, ha minél többen lennénk fecskék - ebben az országban - és MOST.
> ...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 14)

A szerencse fia: Révész Máriusz







Kormánybiztosi kinevezést, államtitkári fizetést és egy öt fős titkárságot is kap.
A kerékpározásért és az aktív kikapcsolódásért felelős kormánybiztos – a Fidesz volt szóvívőjének – munkája lesz a természetjárás, a vizi- és kerékpáros, valamint a lovas turizmus, a szabadidős vitorlázás, az aktív táborozás, a vándortáborok valamit a sípályák fejlesztése, népszerűsítése, valamint a KISVASUTAK fejlesztése, népszerűsítése. Hozzá tartoznak ezen túl a tömegsport, a szabadidős rendezvénysorozatok szervezése, illetve a szabadtéri sportparkok fejlesztése is.

Ez így nagyon sok feladatnak tűnik, de érdemes azon elagyalnunk, hogy mindezen ágazatoknak megvannak a saját felelősei, szervezői. Így már ennek ismeretében nem kell „annyira” kétségbe esnie.
A kormányhatározat szerint Révész Máriusz e szerte ágazó munkakörét június 11-től foglalhatta el. Ezek szerint nem volt szabad szombatja…


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 17)

...ahol a CSOK – ami nem minden esetben „CSÓK”,
az alábbiak igazolják, még „puszi” sem jár az Angliából hazaköltözőknek. „Jár a pénz a hazaköltözőknek is, ha hoznak igazolást a kinti tb-jükről” - ez az elmélet, a szabályokat viszont sikerült úgy megalkotni, hogy a brit papírt nem fogadják el itthon.

Adminisztrációs fekete lyukba kerülnek azok, akik Nagy-Britanniából hazaköltözve akarnának CSOK-ot igényelni, így bár elvileg nekik is jár a támogatás, gyakorlatban jobb, ha elfelejtik.

Egy magyar hazaköltözni szándékozó házaspár kálváriája az alábbi: gondolkodtak a hazaköltözésen, a CSOK lehetőségét hallva aztán el is kezdték az ügyintézést. Mivel magyar tb-jogviszony kell az igénylésnél, a feleség munkát szerzett itthon és hazaköltözött. Az angol és a magyar biztosítottsági jogviszony között így csak egyetlen nap kihagyás volt, ami bőven belefér, a CSOK maximum 30 napot ír elő. Közben elkezdték a házuk terveztetését, telefonon érdeklődtek a bankban, és megnyugodtak, hogy nem lesz baj a brit papírokkal. Amikor a hivatalos ügyintézésbe kezdtek volna bele, és már ott ültek a bankban a rengeteg papírral, közölték velük, hogy a hivatalosan fordíttatott brit tb-igazolás nem jó.Az itthoni § azt mondja ki, hogy az előző teljes brit adóév végéig, április 5-ig hány év biztosítotti jogviszonya volt. Az adóévforduló, április 5-e utáni állapotról semmit nem bizonyít, amit a május-júniusban beadott igényléseknél már több mint 30 nap tb-kiesésnek vesz a magyar állam.

Oké, semmi baj, gondolták, van egy olyan papír, szintén a brit államtól, hogy meddig volt munkaviszonya, ezzel együtt biztosítotti jogviszonya is. Arról viszont egy gyors banki ügyintézői telefonnal kiderült, hogy a Nemzetgazdasági Minisztérium (NGM) iránymutatása szerint nem számít hivatalos tb-igazolásnak. A vonal végén egyáltalán nem voltak meglepve, közölték, hogy ez van. Mint akik nagyon is jól tudják, hogy az angliai magyarokkal kiszúrtak.

Később megkapták a hivatalos, írásos választ is erről. „Sajnálattal kell tájékoztatnunk, hogy a hitelintézetek csak a külföldi társadalombiztosítási rendszer által kiállított igazolást és annak hiteles fordítását fogadhatják el a biztosítotti jogviszony igazolásaként. A rendelet a vissza nem térítendő támogatás vonatkozásában egyedi elbírálásra és méltányosság gyakorlására nem nyújt lehetőséget.”

Megoldás azóta sincs, mint ahogy CSOK sem. A házaspár már nem tervezi a harmadik gyereket, a házuk is kisebb lesz, mint eredetileg gondolták.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 17)

Izzik a parázs a „hamu alatt”…
_Sándor Mária,_ a „fekete ruhás nővér”, _július elsejére 12 órás maratoni demonstrációt szervez a Kossuth térre_. A tiltakozás az infó szerint este 6-kor kezdődik – és reggel 6 óráig tart majd. Sándor Mária több ezer embert vár, mert a nemrég bejelentett egészségügyi béremelés ellenére is „igazságtalannak, megosztónak és elégtelen mértékűnek” tartják az egészségügyben dolgozók, akiket ily módon képvisel Sándor Mária.
_Pukli István_, a _Tanítanék mozgalom alapítója is ott lesz, a pedagógusokkal, ezen a demonstráción_.
A terv szerint a két szervező és a mögöttük állók összefogását bizonyítaná ez a tüntetés.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 21)

A búcsú mindig szomorú…
Jogszabály módosítására várunk

Kis hazánkban létezik a „köztemetés” gyakorlata. A jelenlegi jogszabályok szerint úgy működik, hogy akár a házat vagy a lakást is elvesztheti az, aki – állás nélküliség, pénz fedezet hiánya okán - erre az „ingyenes” procedurára kényszerül. Ami a lényeg, országunk egyik községének polgármestere azt rendelte el, hogy az fenti okból rászorult gyászolók édesanyját közköltségen temessék el. A gyászolóknak a (zsadányi, mert ott történt) polgármester nem adott egyértelmű tájékoztatást, hogy a hivatal által megelőlegezett költségeket későbbiekben, a hagyatéki eljárás keretében behajthatja.
A köztemetés megelőlegezett költségeinek behajtása során ugyanis eladhatják a fedezetként meghatározott ingatlant, ám ha az örökös maga is benne lakik és nincs is más öröksége, csak a ház, akkor végül a lakhatását is elveszítheti. Jelenleg pedig nincs olyan szociális biztosíték, ami ezt megakadályozhatná.
Az Alapvető Jogok Biztosának Hivatalának közleménye szerint az önkormányzatoknak minden esetben számolniuk kellene azzal, hogy a kötelezett hajléktalanná válhat. Reméljük és bízunk e jogszabály megváltoztatásában.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 26)

Álmodtam egy országot, ahol "eretnekként"  nem üldözik a dohányosokat...

Több 10 ezer forintos büntetést mér(het)nek ki a Sopron belvárosában dohányzókra. A Kisalföld hasábjain olvasható, hogy a soproni képviselő testület májusi döntése szerint a város belvárosának közterületein tilos lesz a dohányzás. A döntés szerint csak kijelölt helyeken, teraszokon, valamint rendezvények idején a meghatározott helyeken lehet majd cigarettázni, pipázni. A tilalom, szabály életbelépésének időpontjáról nincs (még) tájékoztatás. A képviselő testület döntésének oka, hogy a Várkerület-Ó Gabona – Petőfi és Széchenyi téren és ezekhez „befutó” utcák által határolt területen sokan dohányoztak és dohányoznak. A csikkekkel szennyezik az utcákat, járdát és a parkokat.
Innen üzenném a soproni képviselő testületnek, hogy már régen ismert a SÖPRŰ, vagy akár SEPRŰ hasznos találmányt. Van olyan, amelyik cirokból, de van olyan, amelyik vesszőből készült. No igen, annak a végét meg kellene fogatni egy-egy erre a munkára alkalmas utcát söprő, akár közmunka vállalóval.

Jól emlékezem a rég volt házmesterekre/házfelügyelőkre. Ők minden hajnalban leseperték, tavasztól-őszig fel is slagozták a ház előtti járdát.
Az üzletek vezetői is kötelezve voltak az üzlet előtti járda seprésére, sőt locsolására is. Télen ugye a hólapátolásra. Ma már ezt az állást egy toll vonással megszüntették. Ilyenkor érdemes erre gondolni, hogy balga döntés volt az is.

No igen, az utcák tisztán tartását anno az utcaseprők, vagy a különféle gépek végezték, a járda pedig az előbb említett tisztséget viselők dolga volt.

Netán:

Tovább gondoltam, enni sem lehet ezek után az bejelölt területeken? Sejtem, a lehulló morzsák miatt... Tudom, nem illik, de van amikor törvényt szegünk és szendvicset eszünk, fagylaltot fogyasztunk. Érdekes megoldás ez, *senkinek nem jutott eszébe, hogy ez kemény diszkrimináció?!* Azért mert bárki dohányos, azért még nem egy velejéig romlott ember. Az már eszükbe sem jutott, hogy több szemetes edényt kellene kitenni, amelyiken van olyan régen bevált kis része az edénynek, ahol a csikket el lehet oltani, sőt bele is lehet dobni az utcai kukába.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 5)

A hír: halálos baleset történt pénteken délután a Hortobágyon, a nádudvari bombázólőtéren. A hírek szerint egy II. világháborús robbanótestet próbáltak hatástalanítani, amikor az felrobbant. Négy tűzszerész meghalt, egy katonát pedig helikopterrel vittek Budapestre a Honvédkórházba, hogy ellássák sérüléseit.
Négy évvel korábban megszüntették a katonák élet- és felelősségbiztosítását,
a jelenlegi szabályozás alapján. Így a Hortobágyon egy bomba hatástalanítása közben hősi halált halt tűzszerészek számára nyújtható egyszeri anyagi segítség mértékét a honvédelmi miniszter egyéni mérlegelése határozza majd meg. Ez a jelenlegi törvény. 
Szendrei Zoltán őrnagy, a Honvéd Szakszervezet alelnöke:
- A szaktárca Hende Csaba minisztersége idején, négy évvel ezelőtt szüntette meg a katonák biztosításait arra hivatkozva, hogy az addigi rendszerben aránytalanul magas biztosítási díjat kellett fizetnie a honvédségnek a katonák után, miközben csak kevés káresemény következett be. A jelenlegi szabály az a Magyar Honvédség katonáit érintő balesetek, halálesetek kapcsán, hogy ha baj van, akkor mindenért a honvédelmi tárca vállal felelősséget és állja a kártérítési, kárenyhítési juttatások biztosítását.
*
Simicskó István honvédelmi miniszter saját hatáskörében a korábbi biztosítási alapú kárenyhítéseknél is magasabb összegű, több mint tízmilliós nagyságrendű kegyeleti juttatásról tesz majd javaslatot. A honvédelmi tárca pedig jelezte, a Magyar Honvédség gondoskodik az elhunyt katonák méltó búcsúztatásáról, temetési segélyt nyújt, intézkedik az özvegyek nyugellátásáról és az árvaellátásról.
Az előző honvédelmi vezetés alatt szüntették meg azt a lehetőséget is, hogy a hősi halált halt katonákat posztumusz elő lehessen léptetni. Simicskó István meg kívánja változtatni ezt a rendelkezést, és elő fogja léptetni az elhunyt tűzszerészeket, az ügyről tárgyalnak a hétfői miniszteri értekezleten, és a keddi kormányülés elé terjesztik az ott elfogadott javaslatokat.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 8)

Hitel csapda - mikor lesz ebből a VÉGLEGES kikecmergés?!

A neten "vadászgattam", s lám, lám mire is találtam?! Nem írhatom, hogy túl boldoggá tett a pénzügyi oldal "felhomályosítása". Itt és alább olvashatjuk, az újabb "támadást", amire sokan nem is számítanak... Nesze neked/nekünk adósmentés?! 

Tavaly tavasszal, amikor a devizahitelek elszámolása megtörtént, közel 145 ezer árfolyamgátas jelzáloghiteles lélegzett fel, mondván, megszűnt a gyűjtőszámlás tartozása. Közel 25 ezren voltak csak, akiknek megmaradt. Ez volt ugye az a fokozatosan halmozódó tőkeösszeg, amelyet 2012 tavaszától kezdődően azért nem törlesztettek az árfolyamgátasok, mert 180 forintos frankárfolyamon rögzítették a törlesztő részletüket. Igen ám, de arról sokan megfeledkeztek (vagy nem olvasták), hogy a forintosítással egyidejűleg a törlesztő részlet törvény szerint mesterségesen alacsony, a 180 forintnak megfelelő szinten maradt. Ennek súlyos következménye lehet: akiknek az elszámolás során nem csökkent eléggé a tőketartozásuk, azok az árfolyamgátba való belépéstől számítva 5 év múltán, vagyis akár már 2017 tavaszától a havi terhük megemelkedésére számíthatnak. Úgy látjuk, a bankok többsége nem hívta fel kellően ügyfelei figyelmét erre a veszélyre.
A banki elszámolásnak köszönhetően elolvadt az árfolyamgátba belépett devizahitelesek gyűjtőszámlákon lévő tartozásának 92,2 százaléka, és megszűnt a gyűjtőszámla-szerződések több mint 85 százaléka is - tudtuk meg tavaly júniusban. Mivel az elszámolás először ezeket tüntette el, a gyűjtőszámlákat már nem kell törleszteni, ehelyett azonban egy másik tartozás kezdett el halmozódni, ugyanis:hogy ne emelkedjen az árfolyamgát megszűnése miatt az árfolyamgátasok törlesztőrészlete, a forintosítási törvény mesterségesen a korábbi, tavaly januári szintben maximálta a törlesztő részleteket (kivéve, ha az kamatváltozás vagy kombinált hitel miatt módosul). Csakhogy ez általában alacsonyabb a ténylegesen (a tartozás, a kamat és a futamidő alapján) fizetendő törlesztő részletnél, így a különbözetet hozzá kell írniuk az ügyfél tőketartozásához a bankoknak, amit az árfolyamgát eredeti, 5 éves időszakának lejárta után, vagyis akár már 2017 tavaszától kell elkezdeniük törleszteni, mégpedig kamatos kamatostul, a hitel amúgy is megemelkedő (akkor már nem rögzített) törlesztő részletével együtt. Az lép csak ki ebből a mesterséges rögzítésből, aki külön kéri ezt bankjától.

Ez a szabály most még kedvez a volt árfolyamgátasoknak, hiszen átmenetileg továbbra is alacsonyabb törlesztő részletet biztosít az indokolthoz képest. Egyébként közgazdasági értelemben, jelenértéken számítva is mindegy elvileg, valaki kéri-e, hogy már most magasabb törlesztő részletet fizethessen, vagy csak később vállalja az ennél még magasabb havi terhet. 1-3 év múlva azonban ettől függetlenül kellemetlen meglepetés forrása lehet ez, hiszen megugrik miatta a törlesztő részlet, ha pedig 15%-nál nagyobb mértékben nőne miatta a havi teher, akkor a futamidőt is meg kell hosszabbítaniuk a bankoknak (legfeljebb az ügyfél 75 éves koráig). Különösen a futamidő-hosszabbítás írhat felül sok pénzügyi tervet, családi jövőt.
A legjellemzőbb, frankhiteles esetekből indulunk ki. Mint ismert, az ő törlesztési árfolyamukat az árfolyamgát rendszerében korábban 180 forinton rögzítették, miközben a tényleges árfolyam 240-260 forint környékén bolyongott. A ki nem fizetett különbözet tőkerésze a gyűjtőszámlára került, kamatrészét pedig a bank és az állam fele-fele arányban elengedte. Jött azonban a forintosítás és az elszámolás: előbbi értelmetlenné tette az árfolyamgát rendszerét, utóbbi pedig a gyűjtőszámla eltüntetése mellett nagyjából olyan helyzetbe hozta az árfolyamgátasok többségét, mintha - hiteltől függően - valahol 180-250 forint között kellene tovább törleszteniük a korábbi tartozásukat (ne feledjük: az árfolyamgátasoknak először a gyűjtőszámlája tűnt el, és ha ez megtörtént, akkor csökkent az eredeti tőketartozás). Ha megszűnt volna a rögzítés, ez természetesen a törlesztő részlet emelkedését okozta volna, ezért találta ki a kormány, hogy a korábbi 180-as árfolyamnak megfelelő szinten rögzíti a havi terheket. Ennek persze ára van.

Ez az ár akár elviselhetetlenül nagy is lehet. A korábbi tartozáshoz képest 180-as rögzített és - hiteltől függően -180-250 forintos árfolyamnak megfelelő elméleti törlesztő részlet közötti különbözetnek ugyanis most már az egésze hozzácsapódik a tőketartozáshoz, ráadásul folyamatosan tőkésedik és kamatozódik is, amit aztán majd az árfolyamgát eredeti időszaka után kell elkezdeni törleszteni. Az alábbi táblázatban egy tízéves hátralévő futamidejű, 5%-os kamatozású, az elszámolás előtt 7 milliós tőketartozású hitelen mutatjuk be, mire lehet számítani. Ötféle ügyfelet és három esetet tartalmaz a táblázat, amelyet még tavaly agusztusban készített a pénzügyi oldal (ezért az azóta bekövetkezett, a havi terheket némileg csökkentő kamatvágásokat még nem vette figyelembe): az ügyfelek abban térnek el egymástól, hogy mekkora könnyítést hozott nekik az elszámolás, az esetek pedig abban, hogy mikor lépnének ki alapesetben az árfolyamgátból/rögzítésből (mostantól 1, 2 vagy 3 év múlva).




Hűha, mi ez?
Értelmezzük a táblázatot az A ügyfél példáján keresztül:
· jelenleg az eddiginek megfelelő, 52 102 forintos rögzített törlesztő részletet fizeti, de az elméleti havi terhe 70 534 forint lenne, vagyis a tőketartozásához havi 18 431 forintos különbözet kamatostul csapódik hozzá,
· ha nem lép ki az illető a rögzítésből, akkor az 1. esetben (ha két év múlva jár le az árfolyamgátja) összesen 588 ezer forintos többlettartozást halmoz fel, ami két év múlva a rögzítés megszűnésének hatásával együtt 50%-kal dobná meg a törlesztő részleteket,
· mivel azonban a törvény szerint nem nőhet 15%-nál nagyobb mértékben a havi teher, az új törlesztő részlet a rögzítés után 59 918 forint lesz, a hátralévő futamidő pedig a jelenlegi 10 évről 13 évre nő,
· ha viszont ezt el akarta kerülni az ügyfél, akár már tavaly nyáron kérhette a banktól a magasabb, 70 534 forintos törlesztő részlet megállapítását, cserébe viszont nem nőtt a futamideje.

A rögzítés fenntartása esetén általában azok számíthatnak futamidő-hosszabbításra, akiknek az elszámolás révén 20%-nál kisebb mértékben csökkent az elméleti (rögzítés nélkül számított) törlesztőrészletük. Minél hosszabb hitelük hátralévő futamideje és minél rövidebb a rögzítésben eltöltött időszak, annál rövidebb a szükséges futamidő-hosszabbítás.
Fontos, hogy a fenti számításaink az egyszerűség kedvéért az esetleges kamatváltozások hatásai nélkül készültek tavaly agusztusban. A kamatváltoztatások a törvények alapján - a forintosított devizahitelek esetében - 3 havonta a Bubornak megfelelően változtathatnak mind az alacsonyabb (rögzítés alatti), mind a magasabb (abból már kivont) törlesztőrészleteken. Akik az elmúlt hónapokban egykori árfolyamgátas forinthitelesként élvezték a kamatcsökkentések hatását, nem mentesültek attól, hogy az árfolyamgát-szerződésük megkötésétől számított 5 év múltán ismét egy magasabb törlesztőrészlettel kelljen megbarátkozniuk.




***
S, ilyenkor jó lenne azt leírnom, hogy "álmodtam egy országot", no igen, ahol az ilyen nem fordul(hat)na elő. Ezt nevezik népnyúzásnak?!
Ez már több ennél. 
Mondják, s igaz is, hogy Magyarországon egyre több a pszchiátriai beteg, sok az öngyilkosság. Nem kell több, csak felszállni a villamosra, autóbuszra, vonatra. Mindenütt elkeseredett arcokat látni. 
Nem, nem a migránsok jelentenek ránk veszélyt, az ellenségeink itt vannak, helyben. Kapjunk a fejünkhöz, kikre is gondoltam.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 12)

Amikor visszanyal - a fagylalt

A magyar vállalkozások jelentős része nemzetközileg nem versenyképes, az alacsony technológiai színvonal és munkaszervezés miatt munkaerő igényük túlzott. Egyre több cég és ágazat (kiemelten az idegenforgalom, vendéglátás, IT, építőipar) szembesül a szakképzett munkaerő hiányával. Az álláskeresők több mint 40 százalékuk ráadásul képzetlen, a versenyszférában nem vagy nagyon nehezen alkalmazható. A Washington Post információja szerint a kormány azt fontolgatja, hogy az Európai Unión kívülről hív meg vendégmunkásokat, akik néhány évig maradhatnának az országban, de nem kapnának állampolgárságot. A lap által megkérdezett szakértő, a Brown Egyetem professzora szerint a magyar kormány ezzel a kitétellel próbálja elkerülni a vendégmunkások esetleges behívása okozta felháborodást, ugyanis a Kormány mind eddig az idegengyűlöletre építette a legitimációjukat és azt állította, hogy minden külföldi, aki bejön az országba, egy magyartól vesz el munkát.
A szakértő szerint viszont a vendégmunkások behívása Magyarországra nem lesz sikeres, mert a vendégmunkások inkább mennének máshova szívesen, mint egy olyan országba, amely egyértelműen xenofób retorikát képvisel. Az osztrák Die Presse szerint Varga Mihály támogatja a Munkaadók és Gyáriparosok Országos Szövetségének (MGYOSZ) ezzel kapcsolatos kérését. Eszerint 250 ezer munkavállaló kellene, de a tervek szerint Magyarország csak képzett, kulturálisan integrálható vendégmunkásokat szeretne, vagyis a muszlimokat nem látnák szívesen.
Németországban is hasonló a helyzet, de ott Merkel a menekültekkel szeretné megoldani a problémát.
A magyarországi miniszterelnök a minden lehetséges módon, tévében, a rendszeres híradókban, a rádióban folyamatosan lázít a muszlim bevándorlók és menekültek ellen, elítéli a bevándorlást, népszavazást tartat róla, miközben arab bankárok előtt arról beszél, hogy Magyarországon a tisztelet kultúrája érvényesül.
A munkaerőhiánynak helyzetét súlyosbítja az elvándorlás, a külföldi munkavállalás, ami erőteljesebben érinti a szakképzett és az egyetemi végzettséggel rendelkezőket.
Magyarország nem célországa a munkavállalási migrációnak. A magasan képzett, harmadik országból érkező munkavállalók foglalkoztatására kiadott, úgynevezett kék kártyák száma Magyarországon, éves szinten nem éri el a tíz darabot. A gyáriparosok elégedetlenek az országon belüli mobilitással és a munkaerő romló minőségével. Súlyos kritikát kapott az oktatás is, mert „az iskolából kikerülő korosztályoknál a tanulás és a teljesítmény lényegesen kisebb értéket képvisel. Ezt jól illusztrálja a PISA-felmérések romló eredménye is. Olvasásban, írásban és matematikában is az OECD-átlag alatt teljesítettek a magyar gyerekek.”
Mexikói varrónők érkeztek nemrég Nógrádba, három hónapra. A Szügyön található cégnél luxus cabriók speciális ponyváját készítik és mivel a környéken komoly munkaerőhiány van a beszállító multi, Szerbiából és Oroszországból is kénytelen volt munkásokat hozatni. Közben Salgótarján környékén 20-25 százalékos a munkanélküliség. Azt nem lehet tudni, hogy a mexikói munkások bére több vagy kevesebb annál, amit a magyaroknak fizetnek.

Jelenlegi kormányunk nem segíti a munkanélküli, elkeseredett népréteget. Nincs vagy kevés az átképzés ez a „kényelmesebb” de a rosszabbik megoldás. Most hogyan is van ez kérem?
Igen, igen - ez van, amikor a fagylalt - visszanyal.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 21)

Bezárt kórház- és egyéb épületek...
Nem kellene - ennek így lennie.
Valakiknek ez érdekében állt/áll, hogy a bezárt kórházak, ipari épületek állnak és várnak. Mire? Talán egy esetleges bontásra.
Miért?
Felrovom, hogy több ilyen épület áll. Pedig fel kellene újítani, használni, és nem arra várni, hogy majd egy fizetőképes külhoni - (+csúszó)pénzért megvásárolja.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 29)

Fájni fog
Figyelem, figyelem - aki rossz, azt "megverem"...

No igen, kormányunk és a bankok folyamatosan "verik" a devizában eladósodottakat. Pedig nem is voltunk rosszak, csak rosszul ítéltük meg ezt az egész deviza hiteles csapdát.
Volt ugye az a svájci frankban felvett hitel, azután az árfolyam gát, majd a forintosítás. Hittük, hogy most már nem lesz tovább.
Megsúgom, csalódunk kell.
Újabb "verésre" számíthatunk.
Nocsak és miért?
Az alábbi szösszenetből kiolvashatjuk az okát.
Csak annyit, hogy sokan meg lettek vezetve... A soron következő törlesztőrészletek emelkedéséről - valahogy elkenték - a "felhomályosításunkat". Pedig akár így és most elolvasva még logikusnak is gondol(hat)juk. Mégis fájni fog! 
No, most itt és most teljes egészében olvashatjuk, hogyan is lesz ez?
*
Hittük, hogy vége a vesszőfutásunknak… Csúnya meglepetés érheti a korábbi devizahiteleseket. Sok volt devizahiteles esetében akár már 2017 tavaszától ismét emelkedésnek indulhatnak a törlesztő részletek. 
(Most következik a magyarázat, amit nehéz felfogni) - a 2012-ben bevezetett árfolyamgát során megszabott 180 forintos frankárfolyamhoz igazított törlesztők azt követően is megmaradtak, hogy forintosításra kerültek a devizahitelek és megszűntek a gyűjtőszámlák. 
Nem annyi a törlesztő, mint amennyit fizettek.
Ideje felkészülni a volt devizahitelesnek arra, hogy egy-két év múlva ismét magasabb törlesztő részleteket kell megfizetniük.

Ez miért gond?
Mert ettől a ponttól kezdve rögzítettek voltak a törlesztő részletek, ami azonban nem jelentette azt, hogy valóban annyit törlesztett az adós, amennyit a tartozása alapján kellett volna, vagy épp most is kellene neki.
Hiszen van egy rögzített, jelenleg havonta megfizetett összeg, valamint van egy tényleges törlesztő részlet (nevezhetjük elméletinek is, de ez a valós összeg), amit persze számon tartanak a bankok.
A minden hónapban növekvő elmaradás pedig a tőketartozás mértékét növeli folyamatosan és mivel sokak számára már 2017 tavaszán véget ér az árfolyamgát 5 éves időszaka, így innentől kezdve emelkedhetnek a havi terheik.

Két dolog határozza meg, hogy mikortól és mennyivel kell többet fizetni az árfolyamgátas volt devizahiteleseknek. A megnövekedett törlesztő részlet kezdő dátuma az az időpont lesz, amikor lejár az adott volt devizahiteles árfolyamgátja, vagyis eltelt öt év az árfolyamgátas szerződés megkötése óta. Ez lehet akár 2017 tavasza, de lehet két évvel később is.
Az emelkedés mértékét pedig az határozza meg, hogy mennyivel kisebb a megfizetett törlesztő részlet a ténylegeshez képest. Ez ugyanis nem mindenkinél ugyanakkora mértékű.

Futamidő hosszabbítás lehet belőle. Ami a törlesztőrészlet-emelkedés mellett még különösen fontos, hogy ha 15 százalékkal nagyobb mértékben növekedne meg az adósok terhe az árfolyamgát-szerződés lejártakor - márpedig sok esetben ez lesz a helyzet -, akkor meg kell hosszabbítaniuk a hitel futamidejét a bankoknak, aminek egyetlen korlátja a hitelfelvevő 75 éves életkora.
Ha valaki el akarja kerülni a hitel futamidejének kitolódását, akkor már kérhette, vagy akár most is kérheti a bankjától a kilépést a törlesztőrészlet-rögzítésből. Ebben az esetben viszont a törvény által nem korlátozott mértékű, teljes törlesztő részletet meg kell fizetnie.
Egyébként azok a volt devizahitelesek számíthatnak majd általában futamidő hosszabbításra, akiknek legalább 20 százalékkal volt kisebb a megfizetett törlesztő részlete, mint amennyit fizetniük kellett volna.

Akinek nem változtak pozitív irányba az elmúlt néhány évben az anyagi viszonyai és nem tudja hitelének tőkerészét törleszteni, annak nem segítség a hitel futamidejének meghosszabbítása. Számukra inkább a megoldás az lenne, hogy próbáljanak a hitelt nyújtó pénzintézettel megegyezni és egy tőkecsökkentési megállapodást kötni. Erre a megállapodásra a bankok hajlandósága eltérő és nagyban függ az adós pénzügyi helyzetétől is. Megpróbálni viszont mindenképpen érdemes.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 1)

Igazságszolgáltatás hol?

Ketrecharc 

Ne szépítsük, létezett ilyen. Méghozzá 10-12 éves gyerekek részvételével.
Két éve borult a "bili", akkor derült ki ez a mocskos üzlet. Két éve hívta fel a sajtó a figyelmet arra, hogy gyerekeket - védőfelszerelés nélkül - küldenek a ringbe. S, felnőttek fogadnak a harcuk kimenetelére, amelyben küzdő gyerekek: akár egész életükre kiható, súlyos sérüléseket, esetleg rokkantságot is szerezhetnek.
Rétvári Bence, az Emberi Erőforrások Minisztériumának parlamenti államtitkára a köztévében azt nyilatkozta, hogy
- A kormány azonnal kezdeményezte a jogszabályok módosítását, s az ilyen küzdelmek feltételeinek jelentős szigorítását, benne az alsó korhatár bevezetésével, az ügyészség alapos munkájának eredményeként pedig most sikerült jogerősen feloszlatni az egyesületet.

Kérdésem csak az lenne, milyen intézkedés az, hogy szigorítják a feltételeket? Milyen intézkedés az, hogy az alsó korhatárt megszabják?
Még szerencse, hogy az ügyészség -most- feloszlatta az egyesületet. De ez még nem azt jelenti, hogy véglegesen ki is irtották volna ezt a fajta üzletet. Akár hogyan is csűröm-csavarom, ez kemény üzlet, mivel pénzben fogadtak - a pénzes felnőttek -, a gyerekek harcára.

Nix védőfelszerelés, mert nem volna alkalom arra, hogy használják. Nix játék szabályok módosítása. De viszont gyökerestől tépném ki, hogy ír magja sem maradjon ennek az eszement őrületnek. Mindenkit, aki él és mozog, mozgott ebben az üzletben - keményen "sittre" vágnék.
*
No csak ennyit a mai "Álmodtam egy országot" témában.



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 1)

Ki a hibás? Az eső és a vihar!
Az autók tetejéig állt a víz a váci aluljáróban. Ezt az állomást alig fél éve 20 milliárd forintért újították fel.
A fotó a 2016. július 31-i vihar utáni "csendben" készült.
Számomra, s többek számára az az érthetetlen, hogy ezért az összegért miért nem lehetett vízelnyelő csatornákat tervezni és jól? Ráadásul ennyi pénzért még jól meg is építeni? Vagy ez már túl nagy "álom" lenne? 
Ismét elherdáltak több vagyonnyi pénzt, s ismét "gányé" a munka.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 12)

*Igen, igen, a cím igaz*
valóban álmodtam egy országot... Olyan országot, ahol az embereket nem kergítik meg a különböző ötletektől, plakátokból már olyan sok van, szinte azokkal álmodunk, hallom innen, no meg onnan is..
Miszerint október 2-án 1.) Maradj otthon 2.) Menj el, de szavazz rosszul, értékelhetetlenül 3.) Szavazz "nem"-mel 4.) Nem, inkább "igennel" kellene szavazni.
Több emberrel beszéltem, akik tanácstalanul beszélik meg egymás között, hogyan is légyen az a nap. Nemmel szavaznának, de bojkottálják, vagyis csak távol maradnak, de jó az érvénytelen is.
Menjenek, ne menjenek, szavazzanak és mit. Teljes a káosz a fejekben. Ami viszont kőkeményen igaz, remélik, ha ez a szavazás megbukik, magával rántja kormányunk vezetőit is. Ezért aztán mégis úgy okoskodnak, hogy nem mennek el. Akkor pedig úgy néz(het)ne ki, hogy nem érdekli őket az ország sorsa. De pontosan azért nem mennének el, bizonygatják egymásnak.
Egyszóval, teljes a káosz a fejekben. Ez tény. Remélem, akik szavaznak, azok azt jelölik be, hogy igenis maradjunk továbbra is az EU-ban. Szükségünk van arra, hogy egymást segítsük és az a betelepítési kvóta nem olyan hatalmas, hogy ezért ennyit kelljék ugrándozni. A büntetést majd leverik rajtunk, abban biztosak lehetünk... S, akkor ismét a mi pénzünk bánja. A jelenlegi vezetők már úgy megszedték magukat, még az ükunokáiknak is lesz mit a tejbe aprítaniok. De nekünk, a többieknek nemcsak kenyérre, tejre nem jut, de hideg vízre sem. Már akkor, abban az esetben, ha kőkeményen hárítunk.

**
_(A film címe: Horgász a pácban. Főszereplője a felejthetetlen Louis de Funes)_


----------



## Kaszazsu (2016 Szeptember 14)

http://hvg.hu/itthon/20160913_ekint_nepszavazasi_video. Jó lenne, ha sokan olvashatnák.
Helló! Ezt találtam a Facebook-on. Egyébként fáradt vagyok az egésztől.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 24)

*Érdekes...

*
Még mindig kíváncsiak vagyunk. Hiába, válaszokat nem sikerült kinyomozni.
*
*A válasz itt:*

**


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 30)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Nyugdij - alanyi jogon - egyetlen magyar állampolgárnak - sem jár!
> 
> Ez a hír valós, felvázolunk három olyan tényt, amely még nem ivódott be a köztudatba.
> Az alaphelyzettel mindenki tisztában van, vagyis a nyugdíjasok már most is rosszul élnek, és ránk sem vár alap esetben szebb jövő. Erre fényes bizonyíték, amit a nyugdíjkalkulátor mutat, hiszen itt ki tudjuk számolni, hogy mekkora állami nyugdíjra számíthatunk. Azonban nagy kérdés, hogy ezt tényleg megkapjuk?
> ...


*
*Friss - friss - friss - friss - friss - friss!*

Most olvastam. Ismét kegyetlenül felháborított, pedig nem vagyok írigy. Csak éppen nem érem fel ésszel, miért nem lehetett, sőt most is miért nem lehet ezen a rég volt "poros", de legfőképpen igazságtalan §-t megszüntetni. Bebetonozni, de úgy örökre, hogy soha ne tudja senki kikaparni. Miért van az, hogy aki itthon, Magyarországon ledolgozta az életét, az erejét, annak sokkal kevesebb a nyugdíja, mint másoknak, akik csak úgy ide, kis hazánkba "belengedeznek", hogy nyugdíjat kapjanak. S, minő csoda, hogy kapnak is.

*Ukrán nyugdíjasok akiknek mi fizetjük a nyugdíját! Van, akinek havi 160 ezer Ft/fő/hó nyugdíjat számol ki, és fizet meg a magyar állam.*
Posted on szeptember 26, 2016 by Info Leave a comment
Ukrán nyugdíjasok akiknek mi fizetjük a nyugdíját!Van, akinek havi 160 ezer Ft/fő/hó nyugdíjat számol ki, és fizet meg a magyar állam.

Ukrán nyugdíjasok tömegesen lépik át a magyar határt a magyar nyugdíj miatt!
Sokan el sem hitték azt, amikor elsőként írtunk arról, hogy import nyugdíjasok viszik a magyar TB kasszát. Azt a tényt, hogy ukrán időskorúak jönnek naponta százával a magyar nyugdíjakért. Ha már viszont ideruccantak, akkor a hasznost a kellemessel is összekötik, és egyúttal elintézik, hogy az ingyenes magyar egészségügyi ellátást is igénybe vegyék, mert „megérdemlik”, vagy, mert „nekik az jár”?

Gazdag ország a miénk! Hogyan és mire költi kormányunk a rokkantaktól elvett összeget a lehetséges szavazatok fejében? Rövid áttekintés a határmenti osztogatásról:
Egy, az országhatártól nem túl messze élő lakos, valamint egy másik, aki az egyik közeli település önkormányzatának dolgozója, és még egy környékbeli ápolónő is szem és fültanúi az ott zajló történéseknek. Ők mind ugyanazt állítják – ukránok jönnek a magyar nyugdíjért, kihasználva a jogszabály nyújtotta lehetőséget.
Kételyre adnak okot a papírok, amiket hoznak, első látásra egyenesen hamisítványoknak tűnnek – mondja az önkormányzatnál dolgozó illető -, mert 80 százalékban olyan magas keresetről hoznak igazolást, ami nehezen hihető. Van, akinek havi 160 ezer Ft/fő/hó nyugdíjat számol ki, és fizet meg a magyar állam. A másik furcsaság hogy szinte minden ukrán korábban vezető beosztásban dolgozott. Az ügyintézőknek nincs jogosultságuk vizsgálni a papírok hitelességét.

A másik nyilatkozó ápolónőként a kisvárdai kórház sürgősségi osztályán dolgozott 30 éven át. Állítja, hogy Ukrajnából naponta százan, olykor több százan is jönnek a magyar állampolgárságért, az idősek egyúttal a magyar nyugdíjat is igénylik. A határ mentén élők elmondása szerint: ” Itt csak jönnek és jönnek az ukránok de már a kismamák is, az ingyen orvosi kezelésekre. De, nem csak a magyar-ukrán, hanem az orosz-ukrán kismamák is!
És bizony való igaz, mind a 45,6 millió (!) ukrán lakosnak jár az ingyen magyar egészségügyi ellátás a mai napig érvényben lévő 1962. 12. 20-án aláírt magyar-szovjet államközi szociális szerződés alapján. Végül is gazdag ország a miénk!

Ez a téma a határ menti településeken már régóta közszájon forog. Miért is ne kérnék a jó magyar nyugdíjat, ha ez a határon túliknak garantáltan jár? Ráadásul az itteni nyugdíj három-négyszer annyi, mint az ukránoké. Az ukrán nyugdíjminimum átszámítva megközelítőleg 21 ezer forint, átlagnyugdíjuk pedig 32 ezer forint, ellenben nálunk az öregségi nyugdíjátlag 95 ezer forint havonta. Az ukrán-magyar nyugdíjas, ha itt igényli, akár háromszor akkora magyar nyugdíjat vihet innen haza, mint amennyit hazájában kapna. Na ezért van ez a nagy határmenti jövés-menés!

Ukrajnában egy népes család vígan megél a magyar 95 ezer forint átlagnyugdíjból. Jó ha tudjuk, ott az átlagkereset a hazainak csupán a fele, 45 ezer forint. (Megjegyzés: Ukrajnában jelenleg 15 millió nyugdíjas él). A tanúk arról is beszámoltak, hogy a határon túl akadozik a nyugdíjkifizetés, ez is ösztönzőleg hat a magyar nyugdíj választására.

Idén nyáron Soltész Miklós tárgyalt az Ukrán Nyugdíjalap Igazgatóságának Elnökével, Boris Zaichukkal az 1962. 12. 20-án aláírt, még a mai napig érvényben lévő magyar-szovjet szociális és biztonságpolitikai szerződésben foglaltakról. Ígéret volt a kormányunk részéről a kárpátaljai magyaroknak nyújtandó egyszerűsített és felgyorsított ügyintézés, melyet kiemelkedő jelentőségűnek tartottak. Októberben még magyar-ukrán nyugdíjtanácsadó napot is rendezett a NYUFIG az ukránoknak, hogy hogyan igényelhetik minél gördülékenyebben a magyar állam által garantált nyugdíjak kifizetését.
És ezzel még koránt sincs vége az osztogatásnak!
Rengeteg ingyenes juttatást adunk az ukránoknak, mindenféle szociális ellátásokat, úgy mint ingyenes egészségügyi ellátás, kedvezményes árú gyógyszerek, gyógyászati segédeszközök. A Horváth Ágnes nevével fémjelzett miniszteri rendelet értelmében a határon túli magyarok számára többek között a daganatos betegségek diagnosztikáját, az idegsebészeti, szemészeti, fülészeti és gégészeti műtéti beavatkozásokat támogatja az állam. Mindemellett a nem megfelelően ellátott csonttörést követő korrekciós műtéteket és például pacemaker beültetését is fizeti a hazai biztosító. Nem beszélve a kultúra és oktatás területéről, ahová sok milliárdot fizetünk.

Az osztogatás azért is félelmetes, mert hazánkban a munkaképes lakossághoz viszonyított foglalkoztatás mindössze 56 százalék körül van, ráadásul nagyrészt a minimálbér utáni járulékok megfizetésével, így látható milyen különösen nehéz a magyar átlagnyugdíjakat is kitermelni. Félelmetes az a tény, hogy az anyaországi nyugdíjasok száma a nyugdíjszakértők becslései szerint 15 éven belül megduplázódik. Kormányunk folyton azzal riogatja a lakosságot, hogy nyugdíjreformot kell végrehajtani. Ezzel az indokkal szüntette be a korhatár alatti nyugdíjba vonulások lehetőségét is.

A kormány nagyívű jogalkotásának köszönhetően a legnagyobb veszteséget a legkiszolgáltatottabb és súlyos beteg, korhatár alatti rokkantsági nyugdíjasok szenvedték el. Hiszen tőlük arra való hivatkozással vették el a nyugdíjaikat, hogy miattuk forráshiányos és fenntarthatatlan a nyugdíjkassza.
Hogy ez megvalósulhasson, az ellátórendszerből válogatás nélkül dobálják ki a súlyos betegeket, akiknek kb. 30 százaléka egyetlen fillér ellátás nélkül marad. A többiek sem járnak sokkal jobban. Az ellátórendszerben maradók, csak fix összegű 25-47 ezer Ft/fő/hó összeget kapnak juttatásként, többségük átlag 30 évnyi munka és járulékfizetés után. Elképesztő, hogy a kormány a 2012. 01. 01-től hatályos 2011. évi CXCI. törvénnyel visszahatóan vette el a rokkantévek időtartamának nyugdíj jogfolytonossági idejét, így aki rég megrokkant már, az még öregségi nyugdíjjogosult sem lehet. Élethossziglan csupán a segélyes pénzt fogja kapni a betegek egy része.

Kormányunk miért részesít előnyben egy 50 éve megkötött szociális államközi szerződést azzal a Szovjet Szocialista Köztársaságok Szövetségével – CCCP -, mely már nem is létezik?

A következő 15 éven belül Ukrajnában a szakértők szerint 30 millió nyugdíjas lesz. Ha csak ezek töredéke igényel magyar nyugdíjat, már az is az katasztrofális lesz hazánk számára! Miközben innen úgy menekülnek a fiatal járulékfizetők, mint az utasok az égő trolibuszból. Ki fog itt ennyi nyugdíjast eltartani majd? Vagy a kiirtásuk a cél? Ez több mint félelmetes!

A fiatal járulékfizetőket talán nem kellene megkérdezni, hogy el akarják-e tartani az ukrán importnyugdíjasokat is a saját családjukon kívül? Velük tol ki igazán a kormány, hiszen nekik el kell tartani egyrészt önmagukat, a gyermekeiket, az Alaptörvény szerint az idős beteg rokkant szüleiket, és még az ukránokat is!

Ne csodálkozzon senki sem, ha itt ezek után elenyésző számú járulékfizető marad, és csupán az az egyetlen út, ami hazánkból kifelé vezet!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Augusztus 19)

Álmodtam egy országot...
*Mit ünneplünk augusztus 20-án?! 
*
A kommunizmusnak nevezett diktatúra számára vallási és nemzeti tartalma miatt is kerülendő volt egyáltalán említeni, hogy ezer éve élt itt egy férfi, aki független és erős államot hozott létre, olyan erős pénzzel, amire az akkori kor Európája csak irigyen pislogott. 
Mit tesz ilyenkor egy ravasz diktátor? 
Államot alapít: _1949. augusztus 20-án kihirdették a Magyar Népköztársaság alkotmányát, a napot pedig az államalapítás, jobban mondva az alkotmány ünnepének nevezték.
_
Az _Új Kenyér Ünnepe elnevezéssel, nagyobb bajban leszünk._ A búza ugyanis államformáktól függetlenül nyáron beérik, a gazdák pedig learatják. Emiatt Magyarországon nyaranta évszázadok óta tartanak aratóünnepeket tájegységenként, eltérő hagyományokkal, ahol kenyeret is sütnek. Ez tény. A középkorban is ünnepelték az új kenyeret, csak éppen kb. egy hónappal augusztus 20-a előtt. 

Az aktuális "uralkodó", legyen az király, diktátor vagy demokratikusan választott kormány, mindig minden ünnepet a saját képére igyekszik formálni. Nem lesz ez másként most sem. A kormánypárti és ellenzéki, a civil és egyházi és az összes többi szónokok mind megtalálják majd azt a momentumot, amit saját javukra kiemelhetnek a történelemből.
_
Hogy valójában mit ünneplünk augusztus 20-án?_ 
_A rendszerváltás óta Szent Istvánt és az ezer évvel ezelőtti keresztény államalapítást._ 
I. (Szent) László első törvénykönyvében 1092-ben elrendeli - többek között - Szent István király ünnepének megülését augusztus 20-án. László király sokat tett elődje emléke ápolása érdekében, hiszen ő vitte keresztül azt, hogy a pápa avassa szentté első királyunkat, ami meg is történt 1083-ban, mégpedig ezen a napon, augusztus 20-án. Ettől az időponttól kezdve a törvénylátó napokat is ezen a napon tartották. 
1989 óta ennek megfelelően rendezik meg a Szent Jobb-körmenetet. 

_1991-ben az első szabad választáson létrejött Országgyűlés döntése a nemzeti ünnepek közül Szent István napját emelte a Magyar Köztársaság hivatalos állami ünnepe rangjára. _
Tűzijáték, katonai díszlépés, zászlófelvonás, állami kitüntetések átadása – mind része az ünnepnek. Mostanában pedig az ország tortája a legújabb augusztus 20-i őrület. 

1891-ben Ferenc József császár és király munkaszüneti nappá nyilvánította. Ebben az évben ez az ünnep vasárnapra esik, így +pihenési időt nem kaptunk.
Nosza, akkor lássuk a videót, mely igazolja, hogy _az emberek fejében igen nagy a zavar._ Lassan már fogalmuk sincs arról, miért is van ez az ünnep?
Igen, igen, álmodnék egy országot, ahol az emberek ismerik a VALÓS történelmet és nem keverik a dolgokat. Kis hazánkban már nagyon régóta úgy ünnepelünk, hogy mindig a hatalmon lévők szája íze szerint. Ezért nagyon is szomorú ez az alábbi videó.
**
*
_(Forrás: FRISS.hu és network)_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 17)

*Álmodtam és álmodok egy olyan országról, *
ahol a több gyerekeseket nem szólják meg, nem gúnyolják ki és nem osszák be a pénzüket. Azt a pénzt, amit ha megkapnak családi pótlék és egyéb okon, s ha azt becsülettel a gyerekeikre költik, bizony még félre sem tudnak tenni.
Miért?
Mert enni kell, mert hol cipő, hol ruha, hol egyéb dolog kell. S, ha azt vesszük figyelembe, hogy még egy kisebb megfázásra felírt gyógyszer is mennyibe kerül? Hááát, nem is értem, ennek a cikknek az íróját. Mélységesen felháborított, s úgy éreztem be kell hozni, meg kell mutatni, hogy lássák, minél többen, milyen emberek (is) vannak Magyarországon?
"Nagyon sokan kíváncsiak, hogy mennyi pénzt kaphat egy 6 gyermekes család, akik úgymond "munka nélkül" képesek a segélyből megélni. Azt sejthettük, hogy ennyi gyerekre azért már elfogadható összegű támogatás jár, de azt tényleg senki sem gondolta, hogy ennyire sok pénzt kaphatnak!
Nézzük meg akkor, hogy 10 gyermek esetén mennyi pénzt kaphat a fent említett 6 gyermekes édesanya.
A családi pótlék összege így néz ki:
1 gyerek családban nevelkedik: 12200 Ft
1 gyerek egyedülálló szülő neveli: 13700 Ft
2 gyerek családban: 13.300 Ft /gyerek
2 gyerek egyedülálló: 14800 Ft/gyerek
3 vagy több családban: 16000 Ft/gyerek
3 vagy több egyedülálló: 17000 Ft/gyerek
És itt jön az "extra":
Tartósan beteg vagy fogyatékos gyerek a családban: 23300 Ft
Ez egyedülálló szülő esetében: 25900 Ft.

*(Magán megjegyzésem: az ellenségemnek sem kívánnék tartósan beteg, vagy fogyatékos gyereket. Tudom mit beszélek, hozzám közel álló barátnőmnek 39 éves leánya van. Az barátnőm élete tönkre van, gyakorlatilag 39. éve rabként él a saját házában. A lánya folyamatos felügyeletet kíván, etetni, pelenkázni és fürdetni kell. Elképesztő lelki nyomorban él. Még szerencse, hogy a férje mindenben mellette állt és áll. A legtöbb férfi ebben az esetben "lelécel" és az asszonyt egyedül hagyja. No akkor visszatérve a cikkre, a sok gyerek közé +ban egy beteg v. fogyatékos gyerek? Belegondolni is őrület).*

Vagyis ha van 6 egészséges gyerek és egy tartósan beteg, akkor csak a családi pótlék összege 119.300 Ft.
Ha van legalább egy 3 éven aluli, akkor (még) az egyik szülő otthon van gyes-en. Ennek az összege br. 28500 Ft, ez nettó 25.792Ft. (össz. "jövedelem" tekintetében durván 145eFt-nál járunk.)
Ha nincs 3 éven aluli gyerek, de anyuka főállású anyaként dolgozik, akkor is a gyes-nek megfelelő összeget kap, ez alanyi jogon jár minden 3-nál több gyereket nevelőnek, aki otthonában neveli gyermekeit. A legfiatalabb gyereknek 3 éves korától jár 8 éves koráig.
És akkor erre még jön a másik szülő jövedelme... Ez esetben a másik fél segélyen van, keres 50 ezer forintot, és e mellett feketézik, amivel 70 ezer forint jövedelmet tud abszolválni. Ez összesen 120 ezer forint, amire rájön az anya jövedelme, ami egyedülálló hivatalosan, de nem hivatalosan a férfi vele él, tehát 10*25900 = 259.000 forint. 
*Tehát kettőjük összjövedelme 379.000 forint!
**
_Forrásként: Culture, News - Bámulatos cikk cím alatt jelent meg 2017.09.16-án_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 17)

Álmodtam egy országot, igen - ahol NEM ez működik...
*Tűpontos elemzés a tömegmanipuláció eszközeiről és módszereiről*

1.) Az emberek agyát és figyelmét le kell foglalni másod- és harmadrangú problémákkal. Ennek érdekében figyelmüket el kell vonni a valós és súlyos szociális gondokról, mégpedig olyan hírekkel, amelyek társadalmi jelentősége kicsi ugyan, de érzelmileg erősen megérintik őket. Támaszkodjunk a bulvársajtóra, amely hű szolgánk lesz.
2.) A népnek úgy kell tekintenie politikai vezetőire, mint a nemzet megmentőire. Ennek érdekében (elsősorban a média segítségével) hamis riasztások és nem létező fenyegetések tömkelegét kell rájuk zúdítani, amelyek miatt aggódni, később szorongani kezd. Ha a szorongás elérte a kritikus szintet, lépj közbe és oldd meg a (máskülönben nem létező, illetve általad gerjesztett) problémákat. Hálásak lesznek, s önmaguk fogják kérni szabadságjogaik csorbítását.
3.) A nemzetnek mindig készen kell lennie arra, hogy valami rosszabb következik. Ennek sulykolása érdekében használd fel a „fehér” propagandát (vagyis nyíltan a kormány irányítása alatt álló médiumokat), a „szürkét” (azokat a sajtótermékeket, amelyek csak részben állnak kormánybefolyás alatt), s a “feketét” (amelyekről senki sem gondolná, hogy valójában a hatalom szolgálatában állnak). Ezeknek karöltve azon kell munkálkodniuk, hogy egy olyan kormány képét vetítsék a lakosság szeme elé, amely minden erejével azon munkálkodik, hogy a jövő egét beárnyékoló sötét fellegek legalább egy részét elhessentse a nemzet feje felől. A kemény, megszorító intézkedéseket fokozatosan kell bevezetni, mert így az emberek hozzászoknak a rosszhoz, sőt: örülnek, hogy még mindig nem a legrosszabb következett be.
4.) A nemzetet meg kell győzni, hogy minden rossz, ami aktuálisan történik, az kizárólag azért van, hogy a szebb jövőt biztosítsuk számára. Vagy ha nem a számára, akkor a gyermekei számára. Az emberek reménytelenül idealisták és hiszékenyek: évszázadokon keresztül hajlandók benyelni és elfogadni ezt az érvet („majd a következő generációknak sokkal jobb lesz, nekünk ezért kell áldozatokat hoznunk”).
5.) Az embereket le kell szoktatni a gondolkodásról, s arról, hogy a történésekben felfedezzék az ok-okozati kapcsolatokat. Ennek érdekében a politikai vezetőknek egyszerűen kell megfogalmazniuk üzeneteiket, már-már infantilis módon, minimális szókinccsel, rövid mondatokban. A hallgatóság ily módon megszokja a felületességet, naiv lesz és hajlamos az információs beetetések elfogadására.
6.) Minden adandó alkalommal az emberek érzelmeire kell hatni, nem a racionális gondolkodásukra. Bátorítani kell mindenféle emocionális megnyilvánulást, mert az érzelmeket sokkal könnyebb manipulálni, mint a rációt.
7.) Az embereket a lehető legnagyobb tudatlanságban és műveletlenségben kell tartani, mert így nem lesznek motiváltak magasabb ideálok és összetettebb tervek megvalósításában. Butítsd le az oktatásügyet, tedd korrupttá és hozd a működésképtelenség küszöbére. Egy ilyen iskolarendszer a közvélemény manipulálásának ideális eszköze.
8.) A népet el kell zárni az objektív, korrekt és teljes tájékozódás/tájékoztatás minden forrásától. Ennek érdekében pénzügyileg támogatni kell azokat a médiumokat, amelyek butítják és félretájékoztatják az embereket, s gazdaságilag el kell lehetetleníteni azokat, amelyek ennek ellenkezőjét próbálják elérni.
9.) A nyájszellem erősítése prioritás! Az egyénben fel kell ébreszteni a szégyen- és tehetetlenség-érzetet, s választható (pontosabban választandó!) alternatívaként ezzel szembe kell állítani az igazodási, csatlakozási kényszert. Az egyéniségeket nélkülöző nyájat mindig könnyebb irányítani, ellenőrizni és befolyásolni.
10.) Mindent meg kell tenni az egyének megismerése érdekében. Ezt elérendő belső (és titkos) nyilvántartásokat kell felfektetni az egyén különféle (ízlésbeli, politikai, ideológiai, viselkedési) preferenciáiról, opcióiról, egyszóval teljes pszichológiájáról. Törekedni kell arra, hogy jobban megismerjük az egyént, mint ahogy ő ismeri önmagát. Fel kell használni a társadalomtudományok (szociológia, lélektan, csoportképzés pszichológiája, stb.) legújabb vívmányait céljaink elérése érdekében, de ezeket a lépéseket a legnagyobb titokban kell tartani.

_Forrás: emberidolgok.club_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 November 13)

Álmodtam egy országot...
ahol a határokon belül élőknek teszi jobbá, szebbé, élhetőbbé az életét az éppen nekünk szolgáló kormány...

No igen, még mindig itt tartok. Az álmodozásról. Nem vagyok nagy matekozó, sőt! De ripszre-ropsza próbáltam a nullákkat összeadni, hogy menyi pénzt is vesznek ki a zsebünkből? Először is a kormány maga, aki osztja, vásárolja el a mi pénzünket. Gondolok most Matolcsy szőnyeg- és képvásárlásaira, a kormány autó- és mobilvásárlásaira, no meg mindazokra a költségekre, amelyek zsebből-zsebbe vándorolnak, s amelyek összegéről csak fogalmunk van, de tényeink nincsenek. Továbbá nagyon fáj, mert fáj, nem tagadom az ukrán nyugdíjasoknak kifizetett - nem hazánkban ledolgozott munkájuk után - megkapott nyugdíjak, visítok azért is, mert az országhatáron belül született gyermekek babakötvényt kapnak (ezt helyesnek tartom). No most "t.kormányunk" ezt kiterjesztette a Romániában és Felvidéken élőknek is (ezt viszont nem tartom helyesnek. Ha ezt így folytatják, a világ minden magyar családjának kell/ene fizetnünk/?/).
Szerényen MÉG halkan megkérdezem, mert hiába ordítok, nem hallják meg, hogy meddig mennek ezek a dolgok?
Még a végén, rá kell döbbennem arra, hogy talán még Svájcnál is gazdagabbak vagyunk?

De ez még mindig semmi.
Napokkal ezelőtt szembesültem egy hírrel, nem reagáltam azonnal, mert csúnya dolgokat írtam volna meg.
*"Magyarország több mint négyszázmillió forinttal támogatja négy iskola és egy kórház újjáépítését a nigériai maiduguri katolikus egyházmegyében - közölte az emberi erőforrások minisztere szerdán az MTI-vel. Balog Zoltán elmondta, hogy Oliver Dashe Doeme maiduguri püspök júliusban látogatott Magyarországra és kért támogatást Orbán Viktor miniszterelnöktől. Nigériában ugyanis a Boko Haram terrorszervezet nem csak embereket gyilkol, hanem tönkreteszi az infrastruktúrát is. A kormány ezért úgy döntött, hogy 
420 millió forinttal támogatja az egyházmegye fejlesztéseit – közölte a miniszter, hozzátéve, hogy az erről szóló határozat a napokban jelenik majd meg a Magyar Közlönyben"*. _(Forrás 24.hu)_
*
Mindeközben a halásztelki iskolások hónapok óta sörpadokon görnyednek, mert nincs elég iskola pad az oda járó gyerekeknek. A kórházakban nincs pénz a fertőtlenítőkre, nincs pénz pelenkára, gyógyszerre - ez utóbbi kettőt mindenképpen vinni kell a beutalt betegnek. A Merényi kórház plafonja is leesett, sőt rágcsálók is szaladgáltak a kórház udvarán... Nincs pénz erre sem, meg arra sem...
S, mi adakozunk?!
Kérdem én, milyen alapon fosztogatnak és osztják a MI pénzünket?
Ők döntenek, aztán mi nélkülözünk... Valahogy ez nincsen rendjén.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 November 22)

*Kettő forint, azaz 2.-Ft tartozás miatt fagyoskodott az idős asszony!*
Miért is?




"_Megalázva éreztem magam _– kezdte panaszát, a Délmagyarország c. lapnak _Boros Mihályné Terike,_ aki néhány éve váltott előre fizetős gázórára. Az okból, mert a közmunkásfizetése 54 ezer forint, s nem szeretett volna tartozást felhalmozni. – _Addig nyújtózkodom, amíg a takaróm ér. Amikor november elején megkaptam a fizetésem, elmentem Tótkomlósra, hogy az ottani nagy boltban feltöltsek kilencezer forintot a gázos kártyámra. Legnagyobb meglepetésemre a tranzakciót elutasította a gázszolgáltató. Ennek okaként pedig azt olvastam a kis papíron, hogy „feltöltés a hátralék kiegyenlítése után lehetséges”. 
Hátralékom hogyan keletkezhetett, amikor az előre fizetős gázóra lényege pont az, hogy ne keletkezzen? Majd’ felrobbantam a dühtől, és rettenetesen szégyelltem is magam, mert ennek az egésznek tanúja volt egy csomó ember, akik a pénztárnál sorban álltak_ *– *emlékezett vissza az asszony.
A pórul járt asszony, az otthonából hívta fel telefonon, a Főgáz ügyintézőjét és magyarázatot kért.
A feltöltőkártya lényege az volna, hogy ne legyen hátraléka a fogyasztónak.
– _Azt mondták, a "hátralék" úgy keletkezett, hogy még az előző szolgáltatónál befizettem egy csekket, ami hét forintra végződött. A postán a kerekítés szabályai szerint öt forintra végződő összeget kértek. Miután a Főgáz Zrt. átvett bennünket, fogyasztókat, az a két forint tartozásként került a rendszerbe. Most azonban törölték. A blokkolást pedig azonnali hatállyal feloldották a kártyámon. Csak azt nem értem, hogy amikor szeptember elején kiküldték a számlarészletezőt, azon az szerepelt, hogy a nyilvántartott számlaegyenlegem
* 0 forint, azaz: Nulla forint.*_
**
Jómagam pedig egy olyan országról álmodom, ahol ilyen eset, nem fordul(HAT)na elő...
Miért is nem?
Mert az ügyintézők használnák az eszüket.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 November 22)

Csaba vagyok írta:


> Ne csak álmodozz, tégy is hozzá valamint. Pl győzd meg azokat, akik máshogy, másról álmodnak, hogy a Te álmaid az igazán jók.


*
No azért nem vagyok ennyire beképzelt. Egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy az én álmaim az igazán jók?! Csak én gondolom jónak...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 2)

*Álmodtam egy országot, ahol ilyen erőszakosság nem fordul(HAT)na elő!
Gyilkolják a Városliget fáit... Erőszakosan vágják és vágják, írtják és írtják a csodálatosan szép fákat...*










*
Ez viszont nem mai, még 2013-as "ötlet" - a következő áldozat a Normafa lesz... Ami a lényeg, itt még sok a fa, írtani kell - a fityesz - szerint:
No, nekem is volna olyan, de olyan látomásom, ha én azt bekiabálnám a Parlament ablakain, beájulnának... Dühös és elkeseredett vagyok. Ilyen kártékony vezetése még nem volt az országnak.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Május 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Ez is működik... Ez az országunk, ide jutottunk...*


...és ez még csak a kezdet --- lessz ott cifrabb is !


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 2)

*Rima írta:


> ...és ez még csak a kezdet --- lessz ott cifrabb is !


*
Köszönöm... A negatív jóslásokkal tele a hócipőm, annyira önálló vagyok, hogy ki tudom sakkozni, hogy nem lesz lesz boldogabb, itthon az élet. De, hogy ennyire rossz legyen?! Úgy, hogy abban reménykedtem, hogy kapok valami bíztatást, hogy nem, nem így lesz... lesz még jobb is. No, hol van a szebb, a biztonságosabb, az emberibb?! Ezek szerint Neked sincsenek szebb reményeid?! Ez valóban kétségbeejtő.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 17)

*Álmodtam és álmodok egy országot,
ilyet, amiről alább a videóban is értesülhetsz:
*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 18)

*Napi közöny...*
*Egy családos apuka felvett 1.7 millió hitelt, kifizetett 1.5 milliót, és még 6.4-el tartozik...* 

Mert mit lehet elmondani egy olyan országról, társadalomról, ahol megtörténhet az alábbi:
*-1 700 000 Ft. hitelt felvett autóvásárlásra egy családos férfi,*
-1 500 000 Ft-t kifizetett, ennél tovább nem bírta,
- 3 400 000 Ft. tartozásról állít ki a közjegyző fizetési meghagyást,
*-a bíróság ezt felviszi 6 400 000 Ft-ra,*
*-a kocsit bekebelezik, jelenleg leértékelődött lakását elárverezik 4 000 000 Ft-t,*
*-utcára kerül még 2 400 000 Ft. tartozással.*
Mindez a nyílt színen zajlik, úgy, hogy a hitelesek csoportjának:
-egyik része nem tesz semmit,
-másik része erőn felül cselekszik az ügy megoldásáért
a nem hitelesek csoportjának:
-kisebbik része messziről némán figyel,
-nagyobbik része megvetően, lenézően ’úgy kell nekik’ hozzáállással viszonyul:
-a kormány által lekenyerezve. A bankok nyugodtan garázdálkodhatnak...
Holott az egész gazdasági rendszerbe beleivódva teszik tönkre a magyar kisvállalkozókat, semmisítik meg a magyar embereket hazájukban.
A baj társadalmi méretű, hogy nem lesz gyermekeinknek hol élnie, mert nem lesz HAZA.
A földet befektetés céljából felvásárolják azok, kiknek a földműveléshez, állattartáshoz semmi közük. 
A lakásokat felvásárolják, majd egyre hajmeresztőbb áron bérbe is adják. A lakások árai az egekbe kúsznak, az albérleti árak? Megfizethetetlenné lesznek... 
Az egész ország tudja, hogy a média azt tudósítja, amit hallatni akarnak, amit direkt akarnak, hogy tudj. Hazug statisztikákat alakítanak kényük kedvükre. Csökkent a bűnelkövetők száma, csökkent a munkanélküliség, nagyot nőtt a gazdaság, nőtt a fogyasztók bizalma, a nettó átlagkereset: 175 363 Ft.
A pályázati pénzek politikai ismeretségek alapján jutnak el nyertes gazdáikhoz. Minél közelebb állsz a tűzhöz, annál esélyesebb vagy.1,5 milliárd Ft. Nyertes pályázat létezik szúnyogirtásra egy nyári idény alatt, miközben valójában a közalkalmazotti munkabér nettó 77 000 Ft. átlagban. Csak kár, hogy ezzel az irtással a vérszívók legrosszabbja nincs megsemmisítve.
Az egész ország szeme láttára rabolják ki és teszik földönfutóvá, a fél országot „devizahitel” szerződésének aláírására hivatkozva.
És a XXI. sz.-i Magyarországon élő ember némán hallgat. És nézi végig, ahogy Magyarországot megsemmisítik.
Hogy lett ekkora mértékű a közöny?
150 év múlva Magyarországról milyen leírás lesz? Az ország megsemmisítéséről... Mert zajlik, ütemesen, de zajlik...
_(Forrás: NetÚjság)_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 19)

*No végre ! Végre, hogy ennek is eljött az ideje!
*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 23)

*Álmodtam egy országot, bízom és remélem JÓ álmom, hamarosan - valóra válik...*
Lesz még igazságosság, lesz még becsület, lesz még jövő - itt, határon belül és az EU-ban...
Küzdeni kell, mert harcolni érdemes - összefogva, mert az EU-ban van a reménységünk és a biztonságunk.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 25)

*Idővel, minden titokra fény derül...*

Érdemes megnézni ezt a videót, dőlj hátra és imádkozz. Mielőbb legyen már vége döbrögi és nyaloncainak uralkodásának...
**


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 27)

Álmodtam egy országot, ahol EZ NEM FORDULHATNA ELŐ 
Nagyon is igaz, ami a műsor elején elhangzik, hogy akik Felcsúton élnek, csak szégyenük van, hogy ismét Felcsút. Aztán miért? Csak azért, mert több évvel ezelőtt oda született döbrögi, aki két kézzel szórja azt a pénzt, ami nem az övé?! Senkit nem érdekel az a poros falu, még akkor sem, ha a jelenlegi kormány oda építi a párizsi Eiffel torony másolatát. 
Ez a direkt, a csak azért is megmutatom, ki a kakas a szemétdombon viselkedést mélyen elítélem. Ezzel nem vagyok egyedül. Annyira beszűkült már a tudata, fel sem méri, hogy nem a vezetői képességének elismerése okán követik, hanem csak a kukoricáért, amit juttat nekik. Több zsákkal is. Megteheti, ebben senki meg nem akadályozza, s itt kezdődik *a magyarországi, a határon belül élők felelőssége. Engedik, hagyják ezt az eszement (félre)vezetőt játszogatni, a mi kontónkra...*
**


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 2)

*Álmodnék egy országot, ahol a tüntetés = TÜNTETÉS *
*és nem ilyen vérszegény vélemény nyilvántartás...*

Ők a Népszuverenitás Mozgalom, akiknek célja, hogy "helyreállítsák Magyarország területén a törvényes rendet, a mindenki által szükségszerűen elfogadott alkotmányos szilárdsággal rendelkező jogfolytonos Magyar Államot."
Továbbá ők "egy radikális változást végrehajtó, a magyar jogot radikális precízitással értelmező és alkalmazó, de nem szélsőséges eszközökkel élő, pártsemleges, oldalsemleges, csak a magyar nép érdekében elkötelezett civil szervezet."
Az elmúlt hetekben és a közeljövőben is több helyszínen tüntetnek a fenti célokért, most épp az RTL Klub előtt. A fotót olvasónktól kaptuk, és elnézést kérünk, hogy nem látszanak a tüntetők, de kitakarja őket az előttük parkoló két autó.




*
*
Megérdemeljük, hogy olyan törvénytelenségek történjenek velünk, mint amilyenek?! Ha igen-nel válaszolnék, nem járnék messze az igazságtól...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Augusztus 18)

*A Balaton haldoklik... Nemcsak az ország... Közben minden fórumon azt halljuk, azt látjuk, amit mondanak az nem igaz, szemen-szedett hazugság dönti romba az országot.*


----------

